# The Space Marine Commandments, the merged threads compilation



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe found this on another site

1. Thou shalt not refer to the Adeptus Soritas as "Bolter Bitches," nor shalt thou go anywhere near our sisters during the time of the "Red Rage," lest thou wishes to be the first human to enter orbit without the aid of a shuttle.

2. Orks are not "cute."

3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard's weapons.

4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian's staff with a magic wand.

5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle.

6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar.

7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.

8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.

9. No, you cannot "take the Titan for a spin."

10. Thou shalt not use thy multi-meltas to light campfires. (in a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain's chainfist to open tins of baked beans)

11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.

12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as "pimp wagons," nor shalt thou use the phrase, "If the Rhino be rockin, don't come a knockin."

13. The Chapter Master is not a "drag."

14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food.

15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might "donate some of your own Gene-Seed."

16. Thou shall not throw soap at nurglings.

17. Thou shalt not put a "kick me" sign on the Golden Throne.

18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as "Cruise Control".

19. Thou shalt not stick a 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' sticker on the Sisters' Rhino.

20. Thou shalt not honk if thy sees a sticker saying 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' on a Sister's Rhino.

21. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".

22. Thou shalt not make the Emperor read your palms, or call upon him as "Miss Cleo".


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL

I am not sure where you got that, but it gave me a good laugh. Probably just cause I am dead tired though. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd laugh if I hadn't seen this on 5 other sites already


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there's like 300 of those. They're pretty funny!

-Dirge


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I can copy and paste the other 300 odd :biggrin:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

*The Space Marine Commandments*

I found these on the web the other day and they are absolutely hillarious!! Check it out:

1. Thou shalt not refer to the Adeptus Soritas as “Bolter Bitches,”

nor shalt thou go anywhere near our sisters during the time of the “Red Rage,” lest thou wishes to be the first human to enter orbit without the aid of a shuttle.

2. Orks are not “cute”.

3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard’s weapons.

4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian’s staff with a magic wand.

5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle.

6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar.

7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.

8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.

9. No, you cannot “take the Titan for a spin”.

10. Thou shalt not use thy Multi-Meltas to light campfires. (In a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain’s Chainfist to open tins of baked beans)

11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.

12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as “pimp wagons,” nor shalt thou use the phrase, “If the Rhino be rockin’, don’t come a knockin’”.

13. The Chapter Master is not a “drag”.

14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food.

15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might “donate some of your own Gene-Seed”.

16. Thou shall not throw soap at Nurglings.

17. Thou shalt not put a “kick me” sign on the Golden Throne.

18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as “Cruise Control”.

19. Thou shalt not stick a “Honk if you think I’m sexy” sticker on the Sisters’ Rhino.

20. Thou shalt not honk if thy sees a sticker saying “Honk if you think I’m sexy” on a Sister’s Rhino.

21. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just “for laughs”.

22. Thou shalt not make the Emperor read your palms, or call upon him as “Miss Cleo”.

23. Virus bombs are not fun in a box.

24. Shooting one of your own men who looks at you funny does not count as an “enemy casualty”.

25. Thou shalt not clog the Lascannon tubes “just to see what happens”.

26. Thou shalt not spread cooking oil in front of a Dreadnought.

27. Thou shalt not attempt to shake the Chaplain’s hand whilst wearing a Power Fist.

28. Putting sand inside the Terminators’ Armour is not “funny”.

29. Thou shalt not refer to the Standard of Fortitude as a “walking stick”.

30. Thou shalt not refer to the Bolt Pistol as a novelty cigarette lighter.

31. The Earthshaker Cannon is not a “hat stand” nor is the Sentinel a “standard lamp”.

32. Thou shalt not use Land Raiders to “play chicken” with Imperial Guard Chimeras.

33. Thou shalt not put a “Purge me!” sign on the back of the Chaplain’s armour.

34. Thou shalt not compliment the Dark Eldar by calling them “kinky”.

35. Thou shalt not let an Ork be the designated driver.

36. Thou shalt not replace the holy unguents for the Machine Spirit with grain alcohol.

37. Thou shalt not invite a Banshee to Karaoke.

38. Thou shalt not replace the O2 units on the Commander’s Power Armour with laughing gas.

39. Thou shalt not train a Hormogaunt to be a watchdog.

40. Thou shalt not take “Old One Eye” out of context...”He’s in my Artificer Armour he..he..duh!”.

41. Thou shalt not call Dark Angels “hippie alter boys”.

42. Thou shalt not taunt an Eldar “gee didn’t these used to shoot further?”.

43. Thou shalt not refer to the Golden Throne as “the nicest commode in the galaxy”.

44. Thou shalt not attempt to offer a Carnifex a breath mint.

45. Thou shalt not throw a Warp Beast a dog biscuit.

46. Thou shalt not hope for mud wrestling during a Wych/Sisters battle.

47. Thou shalt not ask a Warlock what he wears under his robe.

48. Thou shalt not tease an Inquisitor with “look Sir-Heretics!”.

49. Thou shalt not play whack-a-mole with those little Jawa-wannabe Dark Angel thingies (tangent).

50.Thou shalt not wear oven mitts when issued a Plasma Gun.

51. Thou shalt not take the Rhino to procure monkish ale before filling out His Most Holy acquisitions forms.

52. Thou shalt not ask the Librarian if he has records concerning Uranus.

53. Thou shalt not refer to the flamer as a “novelty toaster”.

54. Thou shalt not ask the Apothecary to guess what you have eaten by looking at your tongue.

55. Thou shalt not remove the motors from a Terminators’ Armour during battle. 

56. Thou shalt not point and laugh saying “look, somebody missed the toilet” when battling Snotlings.

57. Thou shalt not break wind in the presence of the Emperor (unless properly addressed to do so).

58. Eldar helmets may not be use as hole-punches.

59. Thou shalt not refer to the daily rituals as “psychological warfare” nor shalt thou refer to the Index Astartes as “the book of grudges”.

60. Thou shalt not say, “will someone please tell the Emperor to crap or get off the Throne”.

61. Thou shalt not petition His Most Holy administration to make “Inquisition” an Olympic sport.

62. Thou shalt not instigate a “my Primarch could beat up your Primarch” debate.

63. Thou shalt not use heavy breathing and “I am your father” as a battle cry when wielding a Power Sword and entering an assault.

64. Thou shalt not affect a Transylvanian accent around the Blood Angels.

65. No hair pulling when enjoying brotherly contests with the Space Wolves.

66. Duct-taping a Flamer to your Boltgun does not count as a Combi-weapon, and painting it pretty won’t make it “Master Crafted”.

67. Thou shalt not punt Grots for pleasure.

68. Thou shalt not shout “Thongs for the Thong God!” in front of the Dark Eldar lest thou wish to learn the true meaning of pain.

69. Thou shalt not debate the protective merits of purple spandex with the Dark Eldar.

70. Thou shalt not write theatre criticism and charge His Most Holy treasury to mail it to the Harlequin.

71. Power armour never makes a Sister look fat.

72. Thou shalt not laugh maniacally when flaming the non-believers.

73. Thou shalt not use Thunder Hammers to play croquet.

74. Thou shalt not start rounds of “you might be a C’tan if” while imbibing strong monkish ale.

75. Though shalt not refer to thine brethren, whom the Emperor has dictated be armed with an incendiary weapon, as a “Flamer” constantly. 

For this has been proven to lower morale and cause strife within His Most Holy showering facilities.

76. Thou shalt not affect an Austrian accent around the Necrons.

77. Thou shalt not ask Rough Riders if you can pet their ponies.

78. Thou shalt not stray from the Adeptus Mechanicus’ directive towards ornamentation of Rhinos; specifically no aluminium sport rims, 

neon, extraneous exhaust pipes, or fuzzy dice.

79. Thou shall not attempt to challenge the Eldar to games of “Counter-strike”.

80. Thou shall not, in any way, shape, or form, take the Land Speeder joyriding.

81. Remember; shining Lasguns in the Guards’ eyes is WRONG.

82. Thou shall not pretend to have been possessed by a Daemon.

83. Thou shall not call the sacred Plasma gunners of the Imperial Guard ‘fizz busters’.

84. Yes, it will be noticed if you “borrow” the Chapter Master’s equipment.

85. Thou shall not use supported War Hounds to “play ball” with Imperial Guard Sentinels.

86. It is NOT cool to feed Snotlings copious amounts of narcotics!

87. It is not “funny” to dress up as a Bloodletter and jump out in front of the Chapter Master.

88. Replacing a Brother’s ammunition with blanks is not “funny”.

89. Wiffle bats are not approved hand weapons.

90. Playing naughty movies in your Power Armour’s Autosensors is not sanctioned by the Adeptus Astartes.

91. Thou shalt not teleport into the Sisters showering facilities.

92. Thou shalt not taunt our revered Dreadnought brethren by tapping on their window and saying “anyone in there?”.

93. Thou shalt not commandeer Drop Pods to go for pizza.

94. Thou shalt not refer to the Emperor’s Champion as “that brown-noser”.

95. Nuking from orbit is not doctrinally feasible for removal of annoying insects-unless they be Tyranids.

96. Thou shalt not tickle the Fallen to press for confession and redemption.

97. Thou shalt not follow a Librarian around thinking, “Can you hear me now”, repetitively in an attempt to drive him insane.

98. Thou shalt not refer to the Wulfen as “damn dirty apes”.

99. Thou shalt not use Whirlwinds to put on fireworks displays.

100. Thou shalt not ask the Dark Angels if they “can keep a secret”.

101. Thou shalt not do Scooby Doo impersonations when speaking to the Space Wolves.

102. Thou shalt not tell the Salamanders “sorry about the Multi-Melta thing”.

103. Thou shall not ask directions from the Wulfen.

104. Thou shall not ask Berserkers for an axe.

105. Thou shalt not do doughnuts in a Rhino, unless thou wishes to clean the passenger’s vomit from the floor, as doughnuts make passengers dizzy.

106. Thou shalt not write “Biggest Bitch on the Battlefield” on the side of thy Land Raider, even if it is true.

107. Thou shalt not take the Rhino out on Saturdays to “impress the girls”.

108. Tyranids are not cute.

109. Though shalt not use Lasguns as laser sights for thy Bolters.

110. Just because you’re fighting Necrons it doesn’t mean your standard equipment is a Skaven and a tin opener.

111. Thou shalt not throw snowballs at Salamander Space Marines whilst yelling, “THINK FAST!”.

112. Thou shalt not ask Ork prisoners “why the red ones go faster”.

113. Thou shalt not attempt to drown out Noise Marines with ye old rave music.

114. Never ask a Dreadnought “how old are you?”.

115. Thou shalt not use the Golden Throne as a microwave.

116. Thou shalt not wear a dress in the presence of the Dark Angels.

117. Thou shalt not wear fake fangs in the presence of the Space Wolves.

118. Thou shalt not ask a Space Wolf if he wants a biscuit.

119. Thou shalt not eat another Marine’s paste.

120. Thou shalt not trip a Dark Angel in front of an Interrogator-Chaplain.

121. Thou shalt not trip an Interrogator-Chaplain.

122. Thou shalt not fill Demolisher shells with lots of flowers.

123. Scouts are not “target practice”.

124. Thou shalt not replace the Chapter Master’s Power Sword with a plastic sword.

125. It is not funny to put an “Eat me” sign on the Librarian’s back prior to a Tyranid attack.

126. Thou shalt NOT refer to the Dreadnought as “Granddad”, nor shalt thou hang a, “I told you I was sick” sign from it.

127. Thou shalt not play “peek-a-boo” with the Machine Spirit.

128. Thou shalt not unscrew your Battle Brethren’s leg plates.

129. It is not funny to play ring toss with Orks tusks.

130. When faced by the Inquisition, don’t laugh.

131. Necrons are not cans.

132. Thou shalt not eat prunes before a battle.

133. Thou shalt not refer to the company Techmarine as “Scotty”.

134. Thou shalt not challenge the Terminator Company to a game of “Twister”.

135. Thou shalt not refer to Ripper Swarms as... “Cute”.

136. Thou shalt not refer to Catachan Jungle Fighters as “tree hugging hippies”.

137. Thou shalt not suggest the Eldar “live long and prosper”.

138. Thou shalt not tell a Space Wolf it smells as if something crawled up and died in their mouth.

139. Thou shalt not replace the Space Wolves store of Tuna with cans of Puppy Chow.

140. Thou shalt not use Imperial Guardsmen as sticks while playing fetch with a Hive Tyrant.

141. Thou shall not use Flame Falcons to toast thy marsh mellows.

142. Thou shall not ask an Inquisitor’s Psyber-Eagle “does Polly wanna cracker?”.

143. Thou shall not ask the Lametors “are ya feeling lucky punk, well are ya?”.

144. Dating the Veteran Sergeant is the exclusive privilege of the Heavy Weapon trooper.

145. Thou shalt not ask the Eldar females if they are interested in a hand-portable “Vibro Cannon”...

146. Thou shalt not strut around Imperial Guardsmen bragging about how “well-equipped” you are.

147. Thou shalt not ask the Thousand Sons if they are that slow on purpose.

148. Thou shalt not taunt the Imperial Guard with threats of utilizing a Lascannon upon their posteriors in an unnatural fashion.

149. Thou shalt NEVER, under any circumstances, interrupt a Navigator’s concentration during warp travel to ask him if you “are there yet”.

150. Thou shalt not challenge Karandras the Shadow hunter to an arm-wrestling match.

151. Thou shalt not refer to Eldar Swooping Hawk grenades as “bird droppings,” nor shalt thou taunt them by using a mortar to pet them with birdseed.

152. Thou shalt not use the Emperor’s Champion Iron Halo to play horseshoes in thy free time.

153. Thou shalt not use the Chapter Standard to dry thy undergarments upon.

154. Thou shalt NEVER take the Steve Irwin approach to Tyranids; if they do not respond to external stimuli, do not attempt to poke it with a stick.

155. Thou shalt not consider it “funny” to replace the smoke canisters in your Chapter’s Land Raider’s Smoke Launchers with narcotic substances.

156. He who takes advantage of the Emperor’s paralysis by painting his fingernails will be summarily executed.

157. Shoulder Pads are not to be removed for use as ice-cream scoops.

158. Thou shalt not replace our Honoured Brother Terminator Captain’s Storm Bolter with a Vulcan Mega Bolter, nor shalt thou feign surprise at his inability to lift it.

159. Thou shalt not distract our Librarian whilst he attempts to cast Smite; else thou shalt be forced to clean the inside of his helmet.

160. Thou shalt not replace a Thunderhawk’s firebase supplies with bouncy castles.

161. Thou shalt not burn our Captain’s robe on a cold night.

162. Thou shalt not replace the Apothecary’s Reductor with a syringe.

163. Undoing the straps between a Brother and his jump-pack is not funny.

164. Thou shalt not utilize the Techmarine’s Signum for engaging in long and sexy chitchat with Battle Sisters.

165. Thou shalt not replace the Grimoire of True Names with “Daemon Hunting for Dummies”.

166. Thou shalt not put thine Emperor gifted gene seed into the beverage of your fellow Battle Brothers.

167. Thou shalt not duct tape over the emergency venting on the most holy Plasma Pistol of the Chapter Master.

168. Thou shalt not make “Your Mum” jokes in the presence of the Adeptus Soritas.

169. Though shalt not unscrew the bolts on thine Brothers’ greaves in order to “pants” him.

170. Thou shalt not use thine holy Meltagun as an arc welder.

171. Thou shall not play pin the tail on the Dreadnought.

172. Thou shalt never say, “You can’t handle the Truth!” to a Dark Angel.

173. Thou shall not use bug spray on Tyranids (it won’t work only distracts).

174. Thou shall not name a Salamander Dreadnought “the Hulk”.

176. Never mix up Khorne marines with Blood Angels.

177. Do not play golf with Mortarion (he uses Nurglings to move the ball).

178. Never play American football with a Bloodthirster.

179. Thou shalt never throw a stick at Space Wolves and command them to fetch.

180. Thou shalt not challenge Guardsmen to arm wrestling whilst thou is wearing a Power Fist.

181. Thou shalt not rent advertising space on thin banners.

182. Thou shalt not hurt Cypher.

183. Thou shalt not question Commandment 182.

184. Thou shalt not be turned on by anything related to Slaanesh.

185. Thou shalt not refer to Daemonettes as “booby daemons”.

186. Thou shalt not glue thy Land Raider assault doors shut.

187. Thou shalt not mock exalted members of thy Chapter for “not having the enemy’s permission to fight”.

188. If thou is worth 300 points thou must kill 300 pts before being allowed to die.

189. Thou shalt use unleaded gas only for thy Land Raider.

190. Thou shalt not use Servo Skulls as baseballs.

191. Thou shalt not laugh at thy Brethren whom are from 1st or 2nd edition.

192. Thou shalt not compare Commissars to Nazis.

193. By order of the Inquisition: There is no such thing as the Inquisition, questioning this will have thou deemed heretic by the Inquisition.

194. Thou shalt not complain to thy Force Commanders in coming months when thou cannot attack the enemy immediately following exiting Rhinos.

195. If thou are members of the Black Templar then thou must not whine that the Emperor’s Champion has the your only Iron Halo.

196. Thou shalt not install hydraulics on thy Rhino.

197. Thou shall not question the decoration of the Chapter fortress: if skulls with wings are good enough for Him on Terra they are good enough for you.

198. Thou shall not strap lawn furniture to jump packs in an attempt to recreate 1st ed. Land Speeders.

199. Thou shall not complain about no longer having Jet Bikes.

200. Thou shall not confuse Guardsmen by shouting “OMG! Zerg Rush!”.

201. Thou shall not point out there is no 175 commandment.

202. Thou shall not give members of thy Biker squad Thunder Hammers and Grots so thy may play polo.

203. Thou shalt never use Lasguns as flashlights during a night fight.

204. Thou shalt not take the emperor’s teeth in vain.

205. Thou shalt not comment on the odd shape of the Inquisitor’s head.

206. Thou shalt not do “wheelies” or “donuts” on you bike.

207. Thou shalt not have a “kegger” on the eve of battle, thus making yourselves less effective in the morning.

208. Thou shalt not refer to the Almighty Emperor as “The Righteous Dead Dude”.

209. Thou shalt not check to see if your Bolt Pistol is loaded by looking down the barrel!

210. Thou shalt not go on panty raids into Sister Of Battle Monasteries.

211. Thou shalt not use thy scope for anything outside of battle. Anyone caught using them to spy out life mates shalt lose privileges.

212. Thou shalt not sell thy extra organs on the Black Market.

213. Though it is entertaining, thou shalt not wave a fly swatter near the Tyranid fleets.

214. Thou shalt not use thine Chainsword as a backscratcher.

215. Thou shalt not use thine Bolt Pistol as a q-tip.

216. Thou shalt not attempt to imitate heathen noise marines with “heavy metal” or “death metal” through thine com-speakers.

217. Although tempting, do not attempt to give a Tau a “high-five”.

218. Thou shalt not laugh at how small Imperial Guardsmen are.

219. Thou shalt not bend to the will of nerds playing war games, and act upon your own free will.

220. Thou shalt not transmit images of unclothed Sisters to the Astropaths.

221. Thou shalt not advertise on thine armour.

222. Thou shalt not wave fake skulls at the Berserkers.

223. Thou shalt not wave a red flag near a Chaos Dreadnought.

224. Thou shalt guard thy Bolter when camping with Imperial Guard.

225. Thou shalt not sniff Warp fumes.

226. Thou shalt not use bug bomb against the ‘Nids.

227. Thou shalt not play Internet games with Tzeentch.

228. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor.

229. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor spam.

230. Thou should beware of thy Lictor behind cardboard bushes.

231. Terminators and glue do not mix.

232. Thou shalt not spray paint thy armour to make it look cool.

234. Thou shalt not have water gun fights with Lasguns. (The guard needs them)

235. Thou shalt not juggle Power Weapons.

236. Thou shalt not hide video links in the Sisters of Battle’s Monastery.

237. Grenades are not water balloons.

238. Thou shalt not use insect repellent against Tyranids.

239. Thou shalt not use water guns against Necron.

240. Thou shalt not piss on the Iron Halo.

241. Daemons are not your friends.

242. Barney the Dinosaur is not your friend.

243. Barney is a heretic.

244. Barney merchandise are simply prohibited.

245. Barney is not a Tyranid.

246. Digimons are not in the 40K universe.

247. Digimons are not affiliated with the Necron.

248. Pokemons are not Digimons!

249. Pokemons are not fun to play with.

250. Thou shalt not steal candy from babies, Orks, Gretchins or Commissars.

251. Thou shalt not play “Truth or Dare” with Sisters.

252. Thou shalt not “Spin the Bottle” with Sisters.

253. Thou shalt not play “Hangman” with the Inquisitor or Berserker.

254. Thou shalt ignore strange voices in your head.

255. Thou shalt not put a cork in the Inquisitors pistol.

256. Thou shalt not hide the Land Raider in a lake.

257. The Land Raider is not a hotel room!

258. Spiking the beer is forbidden.

259. Shotguns are not practice guns.

260. Lasguns don’t make cool disco lights for your party.

261. Pixie wings are not jump packs.

262. Thou shalt not trade thine bike for a skateboard.

263. Thou shalt not ignore the Chaplain as he recites the tales of Spot the Dog.

264. Darth Vader isn’t the son of Abaddon.

265. Thou shalt not use the sentinel Powerlifter as a babe-magnet for the Sisters.

266. “It makes a funny noise” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.

267. “He started it” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.

268. Thou shalt not get a Sister intoxicated for thy own pleasures.

269. Thou shalt not sexually harass the Servitors even if they won’t notice.

270. Thou shalt not have an ice cream Superfantasical Day.

271. Thou’s name is not GiX.

272. Thou shalt not smoke, inhale or inject illegal pharmaceuticals into thy holy body even though your advanced physiological structure 

could probably withstand the effects.

273. Thou shalt not put “Ecstasy” in the punch when Battle Sisters arrive for a formal meeting with the Chapter’s Authorities.

274. Thou shalt not practise vampiric tendencies despite your urge to do so.

275. Thou shalt not howl when the Chapter Master bends over. (Full moon out tonight!)

276. You shalt not comment on being a better shot then the Inquisitor.

277. The Chaplain is not too preachy.

278. Gambling for Grots is not allowed.

279. Your sergeant is not a pugy bastard.

280. You shalt not smack the Sister’s butt and then wink at her.

281. The lab research Tyranids are not for emergency rations.

282. Thou shalt not use a Flamer to cook a whole cow and leave none for the others.

283. Thou shalt not set fly strips outside your tent in a Tyranid warzone.

284. Thou shalt not wear Lord Commander Dante’s Death Mask (or any Death Masks at all for that matter) on Halloween, 

any other masquerade parties or for fun when not in battle!

285. Thou shalt not try to see how much a Death Company Marine can take (physical or psychical)!

286. Thou shalt not put “tags” on the Holy Shrouds or Banners or write on it in anyway at all.

289. Rico’s Roughnecks are not real.

290. Thou shalt not over-charge thy bike!

291. Thou shalt not use the over-charged engines for “drag-racing”!

292. Thou shalt not have a Blood-party (as in tea-party) with Mephiston during battle!

293. Thou shalt not play “no blinking” with Mephiston!

294. Thou shalt not give Tycho an Ork for his Birthday (or any day at all for that matter, or speak him about Orks).

295. Thou shalt not release Moriar from his restrainment or tap in his vital liquids!

296. Thou shalt not ask the Sanguinary Priest for something to drink!

297. Thou shalt obey these 627 commandments! (Isn’t it hard counting when being a scout?)

298. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to “fry your diner”!

299. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to get “KFC” or “Macca’s”.

300. Thou shalt not kill each other because “thou are the real Sanguinius”.

301. Thou shalt not make wounds to resemble the wounds of thou mighty Primarch Sanguinous, the Chaplain paint these on your armour!

302. Thou shalt not “make bunny-ears” with thy fingers behind the Chaplain whilst he gives battle-orders.

302. Thou shalt not fake death in order to get blood from the Sanguinary Priests.

303. Thou shalt keep thou armour on, although thou might think thou are invincible, thou DO need thy armour!

304. Thou shalt not fall asleep whilst the Chaplain is in prayer.

305. Thou shalt not use thy weapons upon thyself, thou still can get hurt.

306. Thou shalt not jump out in front of the Rhino to get into the fight whilst still in motion...wait for orders to disembark!

307. Thou shalt look both ways before crossing the street.

308. Thou shalt not try to “steal” assaults away from Battle Brothers....they are allowed some fun too!

309. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Tyranids’ mighty One-Eyed monster. (arr pirate matey)

310. Thou shalt not mistake the Harlequin’s Kiss for some fruity clown prank.

311. Thou shalt not light cigarettes near the Hellhounds.

312. Genestealers ARE NOT trying to rob you of your denim trousers.

313. Thou shalt not chase thy Grot with a fork.

314. Thou shalt not call the firearms of the Imperial Guard “Sega Lock-Ons”.

315. Thou shalt not call the Adeptus Arbites “pigs” or “bacons”. 

316. Thou shalt not place buckets of water over the Inquisitors door.

317. Inquisitors are not “Nigel no friends”.

318. Thou shalt not use thy laser sight to blind Imperial Guard.

319. Thou shalt not remove the Imperial Guards power packs from their Lasguns while they are asleep.

320. Thou shalt not play “frisbee” with a Tau Shield Drone.

321. Remember a Primarch is for life not just for Christmas.

322. Thou shalt not eat toast in your power armour. (I’m not going to vacume the crumbs out of the toes again)

323. Thou shalt not put fridge magnets on thy power armour. (Even if you have been to Cornwall)

324. Thou shalt not tune into FM rock on your intercom.

325. Thou shalt not put bananas in the Commander’s Rhino’s exhaust pipes.

326. Thou shalt not hang “Pine Fresh” on Moriar. (Even if he is a bit ripe by now!)

327. Scented Pine Trees hanging off Rear Vision mirrors in favour of the Dice, is now prohibited.

328. Thou shalt not offer to clean the Sister’s armour whilst they change.

329. Thou shalt not use Power weapons or Chain-weapons to cut your food.

330. Thou shalt remove the batteries from weapons to put in your RC toys.

331. Thou shalt not swap the salt and pepper.

332. Thou shalt not play “I see, I see what you don’t see” over the intercom during battles!

333. Thou shalt not “go out to get cigarettes” during prayers!

334. Thou shalt not make remarks about the physical appearance of Sisters.

335. Thou shalt not swap your Battle Brothers gun with a water pistol.

336. Thou shalt not participate in any intoxication (i.e. alcohol) contests with Imperial Guards.

337. Thou shalt not ask a Sister if her armour is too small.

338. Thou shalt not ask a Sister about her age.

339. “No” means “No”.

340. Thou shalt not make cat-sounds when Sisters argue.

341. Thou shalt not refer to Sister Supreme as “Mistress”.

342. Thou shalt not refer to Ork Dreadnoughts as “garbage bins”.

343. Thou shalt not make funny noises during a speech/prayer.

342. Thou shalt not “play shooting range” with Gretchins.

343. Thou shalt not brag about how many you’ve killed with a Dark Eldar.

344. Thou shalt not write or “put tags” on vehicles or armour.

345. Thou shalt not use Servitors to catch your paper.

346. Thou shalt not yell “catfight!” when Sisters argue.

347. Thou shalt not press the buttons in a Demolisher tank.

348. Thou shalt not hum cartoon theme songs when around the Tau.

349. Thou shalt not refuse the Sisters your chocolate rations, especially during the time of their “Red rage”.

350. Thou shalt never refer to the size of a Sisters rear armour.

351. Thou shalt always offer to rub a Sisters feet after battle. I need not explain why.

352. Thou shalt always carry thine universal remote control when facing Necrons.

353. Thou shalt never offer to sell your soul to the Dark Eldar for beer money. Not even in jest.

354. Thou shalt never ask a Daemonette for some “handiwork”, else thou will have to join the Sisters.

355. Thou shalt not remind your commander how many times he has been slain by the badly coloured Tyranid.

356. Thou shalt leave the Plasma Gun well and truly alone.

357. Thou shalt not play Russian roulette with automatic weapons. It doesn’t work.

358. Thou shalt not shave the Space Wolves while they are asleep.

359. Thou shalt not load the dice.

360. Thou shalt not move that extra little inch in movement phase.

361. Thou shalt not fire thy Bolter at enemies you can’t really see except a leg sticking out of a building.

362. Thou shalt follow thy rulebook.

363. Thou shalt not make up rules.

364. Thou are not fearless... thou art fearless... argh anyone got a codex?

365. Thou shalt not laugh at the Cultist.

366. Thou shalt beware of bird poo when Greater Daemon of Tzeentch is around.

367. Thou shalt not use Penicillin tipped bolts in your Boltgun against Nurglings.

368. Thou shalt not waste thy 15 minutes free time trying to get laid.

369. Thou shalt beware of possessed 2 litre coke bottles.

370. Thou shalt not stare at feet during the battle march.

371. Thou shalt not aim at thy Commanders back.

372. Thou shalt watch thy foot steps.

373. Beware of the drunken Leman Russ.

374. Thou shalt not binge drinks with the Imperial Guard.

375. Thou shalt not challenge a Daemon Prince to a fist fight.

376. Thou art not unexpendable.

377. Thou shalt look before thou leap.

378. Thou shalt not bring your sack lunch to battle.

379. Thou shalt not use they Bike as a battering ram.

380. Thou shalt beware of potholes and speed bumps.

381. Lord Logan is not “Wolfie”.

382. Seraphims do not want to join the “Mile High Club”.

383. Spiky bits are not meant for hanging laundry on.

384. Ultramarine scout is not “little boy blue”.

385. Never refer to the Canoness as “big momma”.

386. Thou shalt not put “kick me” signs on thy Brothers backs.

387. Thou shalt not nail Nurglings to the back of the Rhino as fuzzy decorations.

388. Thou shalt not put itching powder in a Dreadnought.

389. Thou shalt not wink suggestively at Daemonettes.

390. Thou shalt not use can openers on Ork Dreadnoughts.

391. Thou shalt not replace the commissars’ comm-link with a Plasma Grenade for a laugh.

392. Thou shalt not refer to Armoured Vompanies as agoraphobes.

393. Thou shalt not ask Techmarines to put mag wheels on your Bike.

394. Thou shalt not use a looted Terrorfex for Halloween.

395. Thou shalt not sneak into the Rock while the Dark angels are asleep and discover that their secret is that all the high ranking Angels wear dresses. 

Er... oops...

396. Thou shalt not invite babes back to the Monastery.

397. Thou shalt not spike drinks with Sanguinius’ blood.

398. Thou shalt not step on Guardsmen and then say thou didn’t see them.

399. Thou shalt not refer to Paul Sawyer as “The Great Unclean One”.

400. Thou shalt not call a Dark Angel “Jessica Alba”.

401. Thou shalt not give a Sister breast implants.

402. Neither shalt thou ask wether those “guns” are real or not.

403. Thou shalt never say anything about the Squats.

404. Thou shalt not overheat a Plasma Gun for a college prank.

405. Thou shalt not give the Death Company caffeine.

406. Thou shalt not insult a Thousand Son about his penis.

407. Thou shalt not taunt a Space Wolf with a piece of steak.

408. Thou shalt not poop thy Power Armour.

409. Thou shalt not make mention of the irony that a Grot blaster is a Lasgun, only the Orks admit it is crappy.

410. Thou shalt not over clock thine Pentium and use it as a Plasma weapon.

411. Thou shalt not intentionally overheat a plasma weapon and give it to an IG.

412. Thou shalt not trip over Tau.

413. Thou shalt not attempt to steal a Tau’s weapon “to give to the poor Guardsmen”.

414. Thou shalt not moon the Tau in combat. They are good shots.

415. Thou shalt not invoke the wraith of conures. If you are foolish enough to do so, a conure the size of two to four titans 

shalt descend upon the table and inflict his wraith.

416. Thou shalt not attempt to borrow Tau Stealth Suits so that you might spy on the Sisters in their quarters.

417. Thou shalt not attempt to rebuild a Necron as a washing machine.

418. Thou shalt not laugh at the poorly painted armies.

419. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with a Kroot Hound using a Guardsman.

420. Thou shalt not go big game fishing for Manta Missile Destroyers.

421. Thou shalt not try to change the batteries on a Scarab.

422. Thou shalt not use the Blades of Reason to trim thy fingernails.

423. Thou shalt not feed the Warp Beasts.

424. Thou shalt not pet the Kroot Hounds.

425. Thou shalt not ask the Sisters whether it’s dyed or real.

426. Thou shalt not call Old One Eye “Surf and Turf”.

427. Thou shalt not moonlight as a security guard if thine armour is red.

428. Thou shalt not use the Hellhound to cook thy rations.

429. Thou shalt not use thy Power Armour comm.-link to prank call the Imperial Guard Storm Troopers.

430. Thou shalt not sneak up on thy Commanding Officer, and yell “BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD” in his ear.

431. Thy Bolter is not to be used to shoot cans off walls.

432. Thou shalt not steal the Land Speeder to “pick up Sisters”.

433. The Leman Russ is not a kettle. Do not attempt to use it to make tea or coffee.

434. Thou shalt not attempt to empty your waste-paper basket into an Ork Dreadnought.

435. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino as a “Clown Car”, although thy might think it is.

436. When throwing thy holiest of His grenades always count to three, yes three, not one, for it is not the holiest of numbers, or two, 

for the holiness of two pales in comparison, but three, yes three, not one or two, unless thou shalt be proceeding to three.

437. Thou shalt not use blind grenades to sneak into the Sister’s encampment.

438. Thou shalt not mention the name “Buffy” when near the Blood Angels.

439. Thou shalt not use Necron Scarabs as “Boogie Boards”.

440. Thou shalt not call Harlequins “psychedelic” or “groovy”.

441. Thou shalt never show an army of Orks more than two Harlequins at once.

442. Thou shalt never laugh at the Laughing God.

443. Thou shalt never play “Hide and Seek” with Librarians or Inquisitors.

444. Thou shalt not play “tag” with Gaunts.

445. Thou shalt never tie thy Power Armour laces together.

446. Thou shalt never say “Resistance is futile” to the Adeptus Mechanicus.

447. Thou shalt never criticize the “paper boys” in the Adeptus Administratum.

448. Thou shalt not sell Chapter property on eBay.

449. Thou shalt not put a cork in thine Battle Brothers waste disposal outlet tube.

450. Thou shalt not “entertain” The Adeptus Sororitas in your billet.

451. Thou shalt not refer to Imperial Guardsmen as “Cannon fodder”.

452. The Imperial Guard Colonel did not visit a fancy-dress shop.

453. The Lasgun is not to be used to carve your name into the Land Raider’s/Predator’s/Rhino’s/Razorbacks/Leman Russ’s/Titan’s armour plating.

454. Thou shalt not lend Imperial Guardsmen your Power Armour or swap places for a day with Guardsmen.

455. Thou shalt not try to perform brain surgery whilst wearing Power Armour.

456. Thou shalt not assume that because you can take a Bolter hit in the head, the Guardsman over there can too.

457. Thou shalt not use Tau shoulder pads as padding in games of cricket.

458. Thou shalt not hide the keys to the Battle Barge.

459. Thou shalt not call Ork Dreadnoughts or Killer Kans “R2-D2’s big brother”.

460. Thou shalt not threaten thy enemy with a “Plasma enema” and thou shalt not carry out the act.

461. Thou shalt not flirt with the Banshee. They are the enemy.

462. Thou can not date a Dark Eldar Wych. They are the enemy too.

463. Thou shalt not steal the Battle Sisters makeup.

464. Thou shalt not try on the Battle Sisters armour to see if it compares to your own.

465. Thou shalt not make fun of Warp Spiders guns.

466. Thou shalt not take the Land Raider for a joy ride.

467. Thou shalt not perform dare devil stunts in the Rhino. Especially if thine Brethrens are in the back.

468. Thou shalt not hijack the Battle Sisters Immolator. Especially if there are any Battle Sisters still on board!

469. Thou shalt not add bits to thine armour to try to pass thine self off as a Battle Sister.

470. Thou shalt not try to dance with a Banshee on the field of battle.

471. Thou shalt not throw sticks for the Space Wolves.

472. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with the Space Wolf Commanders “pet” Fenrisian Wolves.

473. Thou shalt not keep a Tyranid as a pet.

474. Thou shalt not challenge a Carnifex to a game of “catch”.

475. Thou can not tie a Wraithlords laces together.

476. Thou shalt not call a Battle Sister “babe”.

477. Thou shalt not be envious of the IG unit who art friends to the Sister Famulous!

478. Thou shalt not steal the Tau Pulse Rifles, even if they are better than thy Bolters.

479. Thou shalt not ask the Battle Sister if they would like to slip into something more comfortable.

480. The Hellhound is not something you put on a leash and take for “walkies”.

481. Thou shalt not arm-wrestle with Tactical Dreadnoughts.

482. Thou shalt not watch whilst the Battle Sisters change out of their Power Armour.

483. Ork Warbosses are not toys, you can not try to pull their arms off and jump up and down on them.

484. Thou shalt not relieve thy self behind a tree during battle.

485. Thou shalt not go to thy great Emperor and make him “perform an illegal operation and be shut down”.

486. Thou shalt not wrestle the Battle Sisters and try to “pin them down”.

487. An Iron Halo is not a toy.

488. A tank is not a toy.

489. A Dreadnought is not a toy.

490. Thou shalt not jump on the back of a Dreadnought in battle and see how long you can stay on.

491. Thou shalt not play toy soldiers with the Guardsmen.

492. The Space Hulk is not a wrestler.

493. Spiky Bitz are not “cool”.

494. Khorne is a Chaos God not a food.

495. Thou shalt not use Power Claws as scissors.

496. Thou shalt not use Power Armour power points to plug in thy Gameboy.

497. Thou shalt not use Hellion skyboards to impress the Sisters.

498. Thou shalt not place a flashing light on top of the Rhino so that it is easier to find in the car park.

499. If showing a Tau how your Boltgun works thou shalt not give it to him the wrong way round.

500. A Necron is not a Meccano kit.

501. Thou shalt not tell the Inquisitor “say what you want about Chaos, but those Slaanesh can party!”.

502. Though shalt not blast “flight of the Valkeries” when buzzing enemies in your Land Speeder.

503. Thou shalt not trade His Most Delectable rations for gourmet Eldar tofu.

504. Thou shalt not offer backscratches when issued Lightning Claws.

505. Yes, it’s cheating to use Jump Packs during a basketball game.

506. No, you can’t pose for Playgirl’s “the men of the Adeptus Astartes”.

507. Enforcing discipline is not sending the Neophytes to procure strong monkish ale.

508. Don’t call the Adeptus Mechanicus about warranty information concerning your destroyed Land Raider.

509. Don’t shave a Bloodthirster in its sleep, it only makes them more angry when they wake up.

510. Do not deface His Most Blessed Battle Barges with the bumper sticker “We don’t Brake”.

511. Thou shalt not compare thy height with that of the Ratling Snipers.

512. Thou Shalt not go the Way of The Navy.

513. Thou Shalt Not Kick the Emperor if thy see the Kick me sign on Him.

514. Thou shall not try to prove your ‘1337’ skills on Necrons, in the Eldar Webway, or on the Martian central cogitator mainframe.

514. Thou shalt not throw a bone at a Bloodthirster or flesh hounds shouting fetch.

515. Thou shalt not ask the Salamanders for a light.

516. Thou shalt not get Blood Angles to go to anger management classes.

517. Thou shalt not challenge White Scars to a street race.

518. Thou shall not referee to Imperial Guard as gun fodder.

519. 20ft high electro-magnets should not be used around Necrons.

520. Thou shall not place the liber chaotica in your ex-wife’s possession.

521. Reid is completely useless against a Carnifex.

522. Salamanders do not need to go to “how to stop burning things” classes.

523. Thou shall not borrow the librarians psychic hood for the annual Guess Who Competition.

524. Thou shall not pour water on an Avatar.

525. Thou shalt not attach a “For Sale: Previously owned by one careful user” to the wreck of a destroyed Dreadnought.

526. Thou shalt not feed bio-carbonate soda to the Inquisitors Psyber-Eagle.

527. Thou shalt not use a Railgun as a see-saw.

528. Thou shalt not comment on Captain Tycho not having his “happy face” on.

529. Thou shalt not mention the phrase “bath time” in front of the space wolves.

530. Thou shalt never mention, under pain of death, the stunted race of humanoids that mysteriously disappeared from the universe for unexplained reasons.

531. Thou shalt not consider a detachment to Armageddon as a “Holiday”.

532. Thou shalt not refer to Tallarn as “the big beach”.

533. Thou shalt not tie an Inquisitors boot laces together and then run away giggling.

534. Thou shalt not utilise the highly sophisticated, advanced and expensive long range communications array to make prank phone calls to the 

local bar and ask for a “Mr I.P.”.

535. Thou shall not take the Emperor out walking.

536. Thou shall not attempt to be friends with Tyranids.

537. Thou shalt not “Borrow” the Land Raiders to race them then when they come back wrecked, blame it on chaos.

538. Thou shalt not write clean me on a Catachan Chimera.

539. Thou shalt not fry ants with the Meltagun.

540. Thou shalt not fill the back of the Missile Launcher with promethium to “see what happens”.

541. Thou shalt not paint “beware of dog” on the Wolf Lord’s armour.

542. Thou shalt not play pin the tail on the donkey with the Rough Rider’s horses.

543. Thou shalt not date Deamonettes or other followers of Slaanesh, no matter how tempting the concept may be.

544. Thou shall not blame the Chapel heating for falling asleep during prayer.

545. Thou shall not paint 2 blue stripes down the middle of a Rhino and call it a “Viper variant.

546. Tau are not “noobs”.

547. Thou shalt not refer to Assault Marines as “tooled up pretty boys”.

548. The Ultramarines do have a sense of humour.

549. Thou shall not use the Land Raider for off road races.

550. Thou shalt not give manicures to Lightning Claws.

551. Thou shalt not procure Noisemarine’s weapons for thine garage band.

552. Thou shalt not comment on the temperature around thine Salamanders Brethren.

552. Thou shalt be punished for speaking the blasphemous “argh matey” around thine Chapter Master with the bionic leg.

553. Thou shalt not offer to “pump you up” to Imperial Guardsmen.

554. Thou shalt decline all invitations to party with Slannesh.

555. Thou shalt not salvage Spore Mines for whoopee-cushions.

556. Thou shalt not drag race thine abdominous opponents for bragging rights.

557. Thou shalt not ask “Ever wonder if the machine god is a C’Tan?” or thine shalt be branded Heretic and purged.

558. “Pucker up homos!” is not an Adeptus Astartes approved battlecry.

559. Thou shalt not suggest a Banshee take voice lessons.

560. Thou shalt not attempt to procure “the good stuff” from thine Apothecary.

561. Thou shalt not suggest thine Chapter Master is “so old his farts bow dust”.

562. Thou shalt not resort to nipple crippling when losing a fight girded with a Power Fist.

563. An Honour badge was never granted for basket weaving or surfing, to suggest so in sacrilegious and thou shalt report to the Chaplain for suitable penance.

564. Thou shalt not replace thy Veteran Sergeants Bolt Pistol ammo for a flag with “bang upon it.

565. Thou shalt not use Power Swords for letter openers.

566. Thou shalt not challenge Eldar to a bike race.

567. Thou shalt not place thy holey banana into a Ravenwing Bike exhaust.

568. Thou shalt not use Tyranid rending claws as tooth picks.

569. Thou shalt not use thy Plasma Cannons power pack for Christmas lights.

570. Thou shalt not use Lightning Claws as back scratchers.

571. Thou shalt not use thy Techpriest tools to unblock thy holy toilet.

572. Thou shalt not use thy Emperors throne for personal use.

573. Thou shalt not use the Techmarine’s Servo Arm to serve drinks.

574. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain’s Bike with a pedal-tricycle.

575. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain’s Holy Relic with a cuddly toy.

576. Thou shalt not use Chain Fists to clip thy toenails.

577. The fact that Razorbacks have spiked rams at the front does not entitle you to use them as bumper cars.

578. Thou shalt not attempt to fill Smoke Launchers with Silly String.

579. Thou shalt not pester Dreadnoughts with “So what’s it like to die then?”.

580. Thou shalt not sing “Who let the dogs out” when visiting the Fang.

581. Thou shalt not offer the Emperor any kind of anti-wrinkle products.

582. Thou shalt not do loops while flying a Battle Barge.

583. No, a Jump Pack is NOT a hairdryer.

584. Thou shalt not refer to Magneus Calgar as “Papa Smurf”.

585. Thou shalt not call Blood Angels “pretty boys”.

586. Thou shalt not say “dead man walking” every time thou see a Dreadnought.

587. Kroot hounds DO NOT make good Company mascots.

588. Space Wolf bites are actually worse than their bark.

589. Thou shalt not use Rhino dozer blades to help build thy Brother in laws patio.

590. Remember Krootox are to be used as Christmas presents.

591. Thou shalt not make breathing noises and say “we meet at last Obi-Wan” when handling Power Weapons.

592. Remember a 2+ armour save does not make you a Primarch.

593. Thuo shalt not refer to Chaplain Lemartes as “ticker-tape man”.

594. Thou shalt not say to an Inquisitor “hey, i hear they’re bringing out the Malus Codicium in paperback”.

595. Thou shalt not whistle “close encounters of the 3rd kind” every time you see a Tau.

596. Thou shalt not send Legion of the Damned Brethren trick or treating.

597. Thou shalt not “drag” with the Chapters Thunderhawks.

598. Thou shalt not ask an Ork for some “’shrooms”.

599. When thou hast taken many casualties, thou shalt “flee” towards the guns of thy enemy hoping that their next volley may be more accurate.

600. Thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as “Catholic fundamentalists”.

601. Regardless of any laws regarding “Daemon season”, thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as “poachers”.

602. Thou shalt not make comparisons between Night Haunter and Batman.

603. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Inqui- Bolter fire.

604. Thou shall not refer to the Golden Throne as a royal flush nor refer to a royal flush in poker as the golden throne.

605. Thou shalt not have a thumb war while wearing a Power Fist.

606. Thou shalt not take dancing lessons from Slannesh.

607. Thou shalt not start a say that history is wrong and it was they Emperor who turned to Chaos.

608. Thou shalt not say thy Emperor is a false God in front of an Inquisitor.

609. Thou shalt not try to get thy Battle Sister drunk for a little fun.

610. Thou shalt not become drunk before a battle so thy accidentally shoots thy Brothers.

611. Thou shalt not call Interrogator-Chaplains “Cross dressers”.

612. Thou shalt not attempt to trip up a Titan.

613. Thou shalt not refer to the Deceiver as “Just a big gold court jester”.

614. Thou shalt not ask Tzeentch how to pull a rabbit out of a hat.

615. Thou shalt not tell a Brother Space Marines that they can only move six inches at a time.

616. Thou shalt not ask why Eldar Wave Serpents are just Falcons with an extra gun.

617. Thou shalt not confuse the Black Legion with the Black Templars.

618. Thou shalt not refer to Slannesh as “That freaky nymphomaniac guy”.

619. Thou shalt not slice three toes off each foot of the Tau and see how well they walk.

620. Thou shalt not underestimate the power of a Vibro Cannon, even if it is shoved up a Slannesh Daemon Prince where the sun don’t shine.

621. Thou shalt not refer to the Ravenwing as “Speed Freeks in Power Armour”.

622. Thou shalt not point and laugh at Dark Angels.

623. Thou shalt not cry “Toro!” while within earshot of a Blood Angel.

624. Thou shalt not throw sticks while in the company of Space Wolves.

625. Thou shalt not refer to the Ultramarines as “Ultrasmurfs”.

626. Thou shalt not keep pet Rippers.

627. Thou shalt not ever, ever repeat the “Black and white Space Marine on the black and white bike” joke, ever.

628. thou shalt not install a portable fridge into thy rhino to “cool down” plasma guns.

629. Resisting the wiles of the change god is not an excuse to wear the same robe 3 days running


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, some of those were class! Nice find, by the way.


38. Thou shalt not replace the O2 units on the Commander’s Power Armour with laughing gas.
81. Remember; shining Lasguns in the Guards’ eyes is WRONG.
111. Thou shalt not throw snowballs at Salamander Space Marines whilst yelling, “THINK FAST!”.
149. Thou shalt NEVER, under any circumstances, interrupt a Navigator’s concentration during warp travel to ask him if you “are there yet”.
154. Thou shalt NEVER take the Steve Irwin approach to Tyranids; if they do not respond to external stimuli, do not attempt to poke it with a stick.
196. Thou shalt not install hydraulics on thy Rhino.210. Thou shalt not go on panty raids into Sister Of Battle Monasteries.
273. Thou shalt not put “Ecstasy” in the punch when Battle Sisters arrive for a formal meeting with the Chapter’s Authorities.
349. Thou shalt not refuse the Sisters your chocolate rations, especially during the time of their “Red rage”.
399. Thou shalt not refer to Paul Sawyer as “The Great Unclean One”.
438. Thou shalt not mention the name “Buffy” when near the Blood Angels.
458. Thou shalt not hide the keys to the Battle Barge.
600. Thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as “Catholic fundamentalists”.

:laugh:

Shame about 150 are repeated all the way through, but those are excellent! Nicely done.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice find, +rep


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

It is good to see we finally found an actually copy of the original Codex Astartes.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Those were pretty cool, hadn't seen most them before.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

You should add "Resisting the wiles of the change god is not an excuse to wear the same robe 3 days running".


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats a good one, i wil!


----------



## krusty (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty damn good. Was in stitches for the first 100 of them


----------



## safeinacell (Aug 27, 2008)

630 - Thou shalt not greet a member of the Inquisition with "Well, I didn't expect His most Holy Inquisition!"
631 - Thou shalt not say "Dib dib dib" to members of the scout company.
632 - Thou shalt not replace the sacred bones of Saint Apropias with the remains of your KFC.
633 - Thou shalt not tell members of the scout company that the new rations are Spam in cans and hand them frag grenades.
634 - There are many acceptable terms for the Nightbringer. "O'l Spooky" is not amongst them.
635 - Thou shalt use thy issued equipment in an assault, we no longer wish to see brothers charging into battle swinging a member of the Imperial Guard by one leg.
636 - Thou shalt not play Texas Hold 'em agains Librarians. Those brothers who have should note that the Librarians have been ordered to return thy amour.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

637. Thou hast been taught thy battlechants "I oh, I oh. Its off to work we go. With a sovel and a pick and a hundred meter dick" is not one of them (to the tune of 7 dwarves)

HAHAHAHAHA. Class, all of it. You have made an article that is pure sig worthy. Great work


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

love these, they are great!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

superb find i was laughing all the way down :victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmm...who really spent their time reading all of the SM commandments??? :laugh: Honestly, I stopped at 34.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

409. Thou shalt not make mention of the irony that a Grot blaster is a Lasgun, only the Orks admit it is crappy. 
:grin: so funny. nice find there!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> hmmm...who really spent their time reading all of the SM commandments??? :laugh: Honestly, I stopped at 34.


I did.

Safeinacell, those are excellent


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

*The Space Marine Commandments*

Sacred Commandments of the Adeptus Astartes:

1.)Thou shalt not refer to the Adeptus Soritas as "Bolter Bitches," nor shalt thou go anywhere near our sisters during the time of the "Red Rage," lest thou wishes to be the first human to enter orbit without the aid of a shuttle.
2. Orks are not "cute."
3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard's weapons.
4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian's staff with a magic wand.
5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle.
6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar.
7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.
8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.
9. No, you cannot "take the Titan for a spin."
10. Thou shalt not use thy Multi-Meltas to light campfires. (In a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain's Chainfist to open tins of baked beans)
11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.
12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as "pimp wagons," nor shalt thou use the phrase, "If the Rhino be rockin, don't come a knockin."
13. The Chapter Master is not a “drag”.
14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food.
15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might "donate some of your own Gene-Seed."
16. Thou shall not throw soap at Nurglings.
17. Thou shalt not put a "kick me" sign on the Golden Throne.
18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as "Cruise Control".
19. Thou shalt not stick a 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' sticker on the Sisters' Rhino.
20. Thou shalt not honk if thy sees a sticker saying 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' on a Sister's Rhino.
21. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".
22. Thou shalt not make the Emperor read your palms, or call upon him as "Miss Cleo".
23. Virus bombs are not fun in a box.
24. Shooting one of your own men who looks at you funny does not count as an "enemy casualty".
25. Thou shalt not clog the Lascannon tubes "just to see what happens".
26. Thou shalt not spread cooking oil in front of a Dreadnought.
27. Thou shalt not attempt to shake the Chaplain’s hand whilst wearing a Power Fist.
28. Putting sand inside the Terminators’ Armour is not "funny".
29. Thou shalt not refer to the Standard of Fortitude as a "walking stick"
30. Thou shalt not refer to the Bolt Pistol as a novelty cigarette lighter.
31. The Earthshaker Cannon is not a "hat stand" nor is the Sentinel a "standard lamp".
32. Thou shalt not use Land Raiders to "play chicken" with Imperial Guard Chimeras.
33. Thou shalt not put a "Purge me!" sign on the back of the Chaplain’s armour.
34. Thou shalt not compliment the Dark Eldar by calling them "kinky"
35. Thou shalt not let an Ork be the designated driver
36. Thou shalt not replace the holy unguents for the Machine Spirit with grain alcohol
37. Thou shalt not invite a Banshee to Karaoke
38. Thou shalt not replace the O2 units on the Commander’s Power Armour with laughing gas
39. Thou shalt not train a Hormogaunt to be a watchdog
40. Thou shalt not take "Old One Eye" out of context..."He's in my Artificer Armour he..he..duh!"
41. Thou shalt not call Dark Angels "hippie alter boys"
42. Thou shalt not taunt an Eldar "gee didn't these used to shoot further?"
43. Thou shalt not refer to the Golden Throne as "the nicest commode in the galaxy"
44. Thou shalt not attempt to offer a Carnifex a breath mint.
45. Thou shalt not throw a Warp Beast a dog biscuit.
46. Thou shalt not hope for mud wrestling during a Wych/ Sisters battle.
47. Thou shalt not ask a Warlock what he wears under his robe.
48. Thou shalt not tease an Inquisitor with "look Sir-Heretics!"
49. Thou shalt not play whack-a-mole with those little Jawa-wannabe Dark Angel thingies (tangent).
50.Thou shalt not wear oven mitts when issued a Plasma Gun.
51. Thou shalt not take the Rhino to procure monkish ale before filling out His Most Holy acquisitions forms.
52. Thou shalt not ask the Librarian if he has records concerning Uranus.
53. Thou shalt not refer to the flamer as a "novelty toaster"
54. Thou shalt not ask the Apothecary to guess what you have eaten by looking at your tongue.
55. Thou shalt not remove the motors from a Terminators' Armour during battle.
56. Thou shalt not point and laugh saying 'look somebody missed the toilet when battling Snotlings.
57. Thou shalt not break wind in the presence of the Emperor (unless properly addressed to do so)
58. Eldar helmets may not be use as hole-punches.
59. Thou shalt not refer to the daily rituals as "psychological warfare" nor shalt thou refer to the Index Astartes as "the book of grudges"
60. Thou shalt not say, "will someone please tell the Emperor to crap or get off the Throne"
61. Thou shalt not petition His Most Holy administration to make "Inquisition" an Olympic sport.
62. Thou shalt not instigate a "my Primarch could beat up your Primarch" debate.
63. Thou shalt not use heavy breathing and "I am your father" as a battle cry when wielding a Power Sword and entering an assault
64. Thou shalt not affect a Transylvanian accent around the Blood Angels.
65. No hair pulling when enjoying brotherly contests with the Space Wolves.
66. Duct-taping a Flamer to your Boltgun does not count as a Combi-weapon, and painting it pretty won't make it "Master Crafted"
67. Thou shalt not punt Grots for pleasure.
68. Thou shalt not shout "Thongs for the Thong God!" in front of the Dark Eldar lest thou wish to learn the true meaning of pain.
69. Thou shalt not debate the protective merits of purple spandex with the Dark Eldar.
70. Thou shalt not write theatre criticism and charge His Most Holy treasury to mail it to the Harlequin.
71. Power armour never makes a Sister look fat.
72. Thou shalt not laugh maniacally when flaming the non-believers.
73. Thou shalt not use Thunder Hammers to play croquet.
74. Thou shalt not start rounds of "you might be a C’tan if" while imbibing strong monkish ale.
75. Though shalt not refer to thine brethren, whom the Emperor has dictated be armed with an incendiary weapon, as a "Flamer" constantly. For this has been proven to lower morale and cause strife within His Most Holy showering facilities.
76. Thou shalt not affect an Austrian accent around the Necrons.
77. Thou shalt not ask Rough Riders if you can pet their ponies.
78. Thou shalt not stray from the Adeptus Mechanicus' directive towards ornamentation of Rhinos; specifically no aluminium sport rims, neon, extraneous exhaust pipes, or fuzzy dice.
79. Thou shall not attempt to challenge the Eldar to games of 'Counter-strike'.
80. Thou shall not, in any way, shape, or form, take the Land Speeder joyriding.
81. Remember; shining Lasguns in the Guards’ eyes is WRONG.
82. Thou shall not pretend to have been possessed by a Daemon.
83. Thou shall not call the sacred Plasma gunners of the Imperial Guard 'fizz busters'.
84. Yes, it will be noticed if you 'borrow' the Chapter Master's equipment.
85. Thou shall not use supported War Hounds to 'play ball' with Imperial Guard Sentinels.
86. It is NOT cool to feed Snotlings copious amounts of narcotics!
87. It is not "funny" to dress up as a Bloodletter and jump out in front of the Chapter Master.
88. Replacing a Brother's ammunition with blanks is not "funny"
89. Wiffle bats are not approved hand weapons.
90. Playing naughty movies in your Power Armour’s Autosensors is not sanctioned by the Adeptus Astartes.
91. Thou shalt not teleport into the Sisters showering facilities.
92. Thou shalt not taunt our revered Dreadnought brethren by tapping on their window and saying "anyone in there?"
93. Thou shalt not commandeer Drop Pods to go for pizza.
94. Thou shalt not refer to the Emperor’s Champion as "that brown-noser"
95. Nuking from orbit is not doctrinally feasible for removal of annoying insects-unless they be Tyranids.
96. Thou shalt not tickle the Fallen to press for confession and redemption.
97. Thou shalt not follow a Librarian around thinking, "Can you hear me now", repetitively in an attempt to drive him insane.
98. Thou shalt not refer to the Wulfen as "damn dirty apes".
99. Thou shalt not use Whirlwinds to put on fireworks displays.
100. Thou shalt not ask the Dark Angels if they "can keep a secret"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

101. Thou shalt not do Scooby Doo impersonations when speaking to the Space Wolves.
102. Thou shalt not tell the Salamanders "sorry about the Multi-Melta thing"
103. Thou shall not ask directions from the Wulfen.
104. Thou shall not ask Berserkers for an axe.
105. Thou shalt not do doughnuts in a Rhino, unless thou wishes to clean the passenger's vomit from the floor, as doughnuts make passengers dizzy
106. Thou shalt not write "Biggest Bitch on the Battlefield" on the side of thy Land Raider, even if it is true.
107. Thou shalt not take the Rhino out on Saturdays to 'impress the girls'.
108. Tyranids are not cute.
109. Though shalt not use Lasguns as laser sights for thy Bolters
110. Just because you’re fighting Necrons it doesn’t mean your standard equipment is a Skaven and a tin opener.
111. Thou shalt not throw snowballs at Salamander Space Marines whilst yelling, "THINK FAST!"
112. Thou shalt not ask Ork prisoners "why the red ones go faster"
113. Thou shalt not attempt to drown out Noise Marines with ye old rave music
114. Never ask a Dreadnought "how old are you?"
115. Thou shalt not use the Golden Throne as a microwave
116. Thou shalt not wear a dress in the presence of the Dark Angels
117. Thou shalt not wear fake fangs in the presence of the Space Wolves
118. Thou shalt not ask a Space Wolf if he wants a biscuit
119. Thou shalt not eat another Marine’s paste
120. Thou shalt not trip a Dark Angel in front of an Interrogator-Chaplain
121. Thou shalt not trip an Interrogator-Chaplain
122. Thou shalt not fill Demolisher shells with lots of flowers.
123. Scouts are not 'target practice'.
124. Thou shalt not replace the Chapter Master's Power Sword with a plastic sword.
125. It is not funny to put an 'Eat me' sign on the Librarian's back prior to a Tyranid attack.
126. Thou shalt NOT refer to the Dreadnought as 'Granddad', nor shalt thou hang a, 'I told you I was sick' sign from it.
127. Thou shalt not play 'peek-a-boo' with the Machine Spirit.
128. Thou shalt not unscrew your Battle Brethren’s leg plates.
129. It is not funny to play ring toss with Orks tusks.
130. When faced by the Inquisition, don’t laugh.
131. Necrons are not cans
132. Thou shalt not eat prunes before a battle
133. Thou shalt not refer to the company Tech-Marine as "Scotty."
134. Thou shalt not challenge the Terminator Company to a game of "Twister."
135. Thou shalt not refer to Ripper Swarms as... "Cute."
136. Thou shalt not refer to Catachan Jungle Fighters as "tree hugging hippies"
137. Thou shalt not suggest the Eldar "live long and prosper."
138. Thou shalt not tell a Space Wolf it smells as if something crawled up and died in their mouth.
139. Thou shalt not replace the Space Wolves store of Tuna with cans of Puppy Chow.
140. Thou shalt not use Imperial Guardsmen as sticks while playing fetch with a Hive Tyrant.
141. Thou shall not use Flame Falcons to toast thy marsh mellows
142. Thou shall not ask an Inquisitor's Psyber-Eagle "does Polly wanna cracker?"
143. Thou shall not ask the Lametors "are ya feeling lucky punk, well are ya?"
144. Dating the Veteran Sergeant is the exclusive privilege of the Heavy Weapon trooper
145. Thou shalt not ask the Eldar females if they are interested in a hand-portable 'Vibro Cannon'...
146. Thou shalt not strut around Imperial Guardsmen bragging about how 'well-equipped' you are.
147. Thou shalt not ask the Thousand Sons if they are that slow on purpose.
148. Thou shalt not taunt the Imperial Guard with threats of utilizing a Lascannon upon their posteriors in an unnatural fashion.
149. Thou shalt NEVER, under any circumstances, interrupt a Navigator's concentration during warp travel to ask him if you "are there yet."
150. Thou shalt not challenge Karandras the Shadow hunter to an arm-wrestling match
151. Thou shalt not refer to Eldar Swooping Hawk grenades as "bird droppings," nor shalt thou taunt them by using a mortar to pet them with birdseed.
152. Thou shalt not use the Emperor's Champion Iron Halo to play horseshoes in thy free time.
153. Thou shalt not use the Chapter Standard to dry thy undergarments upon
154. Thou shalt NEVER take the Steve Irwin approach to Tyranids; if they do not respond to external stimuli, do not attempt to poke it with a stick.
155. Thou shalt not consider it "funny" to replace the smoke canisters in your Chapter's Land Raider's Smoke Launchers with narcotic substances
156. He who takes advantage of the Emperor's paralysis by painting his fingernails will be summarily executed
157. Shoulder Pads are not to be removed for use as ice-cream scoops.
158. Thou shalt not replace our Honoured Brother Terminator Captain's Storm Bolter with a Vulcan Mega Bolter, nor shalt thou feign surprise at his inability to lift it.
159. Thou shalt not distract our Librarian whilst he attempts to cast Smite; else thou shalt be forced to clean the inside of his helmet.
160. Thou shalt not replace a Thunderhawk's firebase supplies with bouncy castles.
161. Thou shalt not burn our Captain's robe on a cold night.
162. Thou shalt not replace the Apothecary's Reductor with a syringe.
163. Undoing the straps between a Brother and his jump-pack is not funny.
164. Thou shalt not utilize the Tech-Marine's Signum for engaging in long and sexy chitchat with Battle Sisters.
165. Thou shalt not replace the Grimoire of True Names with "Daemon Hunting for Dummies"
166. Thou shalt not put thine Emperor gifted gene seed into the beverage of your fellow Battle Brothers.
167. Thou shalt not duct tape over the emergency venting on the most holy Plasma Pistol of the Chapter Master
168. Thou shalt not make "Your Mum" jokes in the presence of the Adeptus Soritas
169. Though shalt not unscrew the bolts on thine Brothers' greaves in order to "pants" him.
170. Thou shalt not use thine holy Meltagun as an arc welder.
171. Thou shall not play pin the tail on the Dreadnought
172. Thou shalt never say, "You can’t handle the Truth!" to a Dark Angel.
173. Thou shall not use bug spray on Tyranids (it won't work only distracts)
174. Thou shall not name a Salamander Dreadnought "the Hulk"
176. Never mix up Khorne marines with Blood Angels
177. Do not play golf with Mortarion (he uses Nurglings to move the ball)
178. Never play American football with a Bloodthirster
179. Thou shalt never throw a stick at Space Wolves and command them to fetch.
180. Thou shalt not challenge Guardsmen to arm wrestling whilst thou is wearing a Power Fist
181. Thou shalt not rent advertising space on thin banners
182. Thou shalt not hurt Cypher
183. Thou shalt not question Commandment 182
184. Thou shalt not be turned on by anything related to Slaanesh
185. Thou shalt not refer to Daemonettes as 'booby daemons'
186. Thou shalt not glue thy Land Raider assault doors shut
187. Thou shalt not mock exalted members of thy Chapter for 'not having the enemy’s permission to fight'
188. If thou is worth 300 points thou must kill 300 pts before being allowed to die.
189. Thou shalt use unleaded gas only for thy Land Raider
190. Thou shalt not use Servo Skulls as baseballs
191. Thou shalt not laugh at thy Brethren whom are from 1st or 2nd edition
192. Thou shalt not compare Commissars to Nazis
193. By order of the Inquisition: There is no such thing as the Inquisition, questioning this will have thou deemed heretic by the Inquisition
194. Thou shalt not complain to thy Force Commanders in coming months when thou cannot attack the enemy immediately following exiting Rhinos
195. If thou are members of the Black Templar then thou must not whine that the Emperor's Champion has the your only Iron Halo
196. Thou shalt not install hydraulics on thy Rhino
197. Thou shall not question the decoration of the Chapter fortress: if skulls with wings are good enough for Him on Terra they are good enough for you.
198. Thou shall not strap lawn furniture to jump packs in an attempt to recreate first ed. Land Speeders.
199. Thou shall not complain about no longer having Jet Bikes.
200. Thou shall not confuse Guardsmen by shouting "OMG! Zerg Rush!".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

201. Thou shall not point out there is no 175 commandment
202. Thou shall not give members of thy Biker squad Thunder Hammers and Grots so thy may play polo
203. Thou shalt never use Lasguns as flashlights during a night fight
204. Thou shalt not take the emperor's teeth in vain
205. Thou shalt not comment on the odd shape of the Inquisitor's head
206. Thou shalt not do "wheelies" or "donuts" on you bike.
207. Thou shalt not have a "kegger" on the eve of battle, thus making yourselves less effective in the morning.
208. Thou shalt not refer to the Almighty Emperor as "The Righteous Dead Dude."
209. Thou shalt not check to see if your Bolt Pistol is loaded by looking down the barrel!
210. Thou shalt not go on panty raids into Sister Of Battle Monasteries.
211. Thou shalt not use thy scope for anything outside of battle. Anyone caught using them to spy out life mates shalt lose privileges.
212. Thou shalt not sell thy extra organs on the Black Market.
213. Though it is entertaining, thou shalt not wave a fly swatter near the Tyranid fleets.
214. Thou shalt not use thine Chainsword as a backscratcher.
215. Thou shalt not use thine Bolt Pistol as a q-tip.
216. Thou shalt not attempt to imitate heathen noise marines with "heavy metal" or "death metal" through thine com-speakers.
217. Although tempting, do not attempt to give a Tau a "high-five”.
218. Thou shalt not laugh at how small Imperial Guardsmen are.
219. Thou shalt not bend to the will of nerds playing war games, and act upon your own free will.
220. Thou shalt not transmit images of unclothed Sisters to the Astropaths.
221. Thou shalt not advertise on thine armour.
222. Thou shalt not wave fake skulls at the Berserkers.
223. Thou shalt not wave a red flag near a Chaos Dreadnought.
224. Thou shalt guard thy Bolter when camping with Imperial Guard.
225. Thou shalt not sniff Warp fumes.
226. Thou shalt not use bug bomb against the ‘Nids
227. Thou shalt not play Internet games with Tzeentch.
228. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor.
229. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor spam.
230. Thou should beware of thy Lictor behind cardboard bushes.
231. Terminators and glue do not mix.
232. Thou shalt not spray paint thy armour to make it look cool.
234. Thou shalt not have water gun fights with Lasguns. (The guard needs them)
235. Thou shalt not juggle Power Weapons.
236. Thou shalt not hide video links in the Sisters of Battle's Monastery.
237. Grenades are not water balloons.
238. Thou shalt not use insect repellent against Tyranids.
239. Thou shalt not use water guns against Necron.
240. Thou shalt not piss on the Iron Halo.
241. Daemons are not your friends.
242. Barney the Dinosaur is not your friend.
243. Barney is a heretic.
244. Barney merchandise are simply prohibited.
245. Barney is not a Tyranid
246. Digimon are not in the 40K universe.
247. Digimon are not affiliated with the Necron.
248. Pokemon are not Digimon!
249. Pokemon are not fun to play with.
250. Thou shalt not steal candy from babies, Orks, Gretchins or Commissars.
251. Thou shalt not play “Truth or Dare” with Sisters.
252. Thou shalt not “Spin the Bottle” with Sisters.
253. Thou shalt not play “Hangman” with the Inquisitor or Berserker.
254. Thou shalt ignore strange voices in your head.
255. Thou shalt not put a cork in the Inquisitors pistol.
256. Thou shalt not hide the Land Raider in a lake.
257. The Land Raider is not a hotel room!
258. Spiking the beer is forbidden.
259. Shotguns are not practice guns.
260. Lasguns don’t make cool disco lights for your party.
261. Pixie wings are not jump packs.
262. Thou shalt not trade thine bike for a skateboard.
263. Thou shalt not ignore the Chaplain as he recites the tales of Spot the Dog.
264. Darth Vader isn’t the son of Abaddon.
265. Thou shalt not use the sentinel Powerlifter as a babe-magnet for the Sisters.
266. “It makes a funny noise” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
267. “He started it” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
268. Thou shalt not get a Sister intoxicated for thy own pleasures.
269. Thou shalt not sexually harass the Servitors even if they won’t notice.
270. Thou shalt not have an ice cream Superfantasical Day.
271. Thou's name is not GiX.
272. Thou shalt not smoke, inhale or inject illegal pharmaceuticals into thy holy body even though your advanced physiological structure could probably withstand the effects.
273. Thou shalt not put "Ecstasy" in the punch when Battle Sisters arrive for a formal meeting with the Chapter's Authorities.
274. Thou shalt not practise vampiric tendencies despite your urge to do so.
275. Thou shalt not howl when the Chapter Master bends over. (Full moon out tonight!)
276. You shalt not comment on being a better shot then the Inquisitor.
277. The Chaplain is not too preachy.
278. Gambling for Grots is not allowed.
279. Your sergeant is not a pugy bastard.
280. You shalt not smack the Sister’s butt and then wink at her.
281. The lab research Tyranids are not for emergency rations.
282. Thou shalt not use a Flamer to cook a whole cow and leave none for the others.
283. Thou shalt not set fly strips outside your tent in a Tyranid warzone.
284. Thou shalt not wear Lord Commander Dante's Death Mask (or any Death Masks at all for that matter) on Halloween, any other masquerade parties or for fun when not in battle!
285. Thou shalt not try to see how much a Death Company Marine can take (physical or psychical)!
286. Thou shalt not put "tags" on the Holy Shrouds or Banners or write on it in anyway at all.
289. Rico’s Roughnecks are not real.
290. Thou shalt not over-charge thy bike!
291. Thou shalt not use the over-charged engines for "drag-racing"!
292. Thou shalt not have a Blood-party (as in tea-party) with Mephiston during battle!
293. Thou shalt not play "no blinking" with Mephiston!
294. Thou shalt not give Tycho an Ork for his Birthday (or any day at all for that matter, or speak him about Orks).
295. Thou shalt not release Moriar from his restrainment or tap in his vital liquids!
296. Thou shalt not ask the Sanguinary Priest for something to drink!
297. Thou shalt obey these 627 commandments! (Isn't it hard counting when being a scout?)
298. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to "fry your diner"!
299. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to get “KFC” or “Macca’s”.
300. Thou shalt not kill each other because "thou are the real Sanguinius".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

301. Thou shalt not make wounds to resemble the wounds of thou mighty Primarch Sanguinous, the Chaplain paint these on your armour!
302. Thou shalt not "make bunny-ears" with thy fingers behind the Chaplain whilst he gives battle-orders.
302. Thou shalt not fake death in order to get blood from the Sanguinary Priests.
303. Thou shalt keep thou armour on, although thou might think thou are invincible, thou DO need thy armour!
304. Thou shalt not fall asleep whilst the Chaplain is in prayer.
305. Thou shalt not use thy weapons upon thyself, thou still can get hurt.
306. Thou shalt not jump out in front of the Rhino to get into the fight whilst still in motion...wait for orders to disembark!
307. Thou shalt look both ways before crossing the street.
308. Thou shalt not try to "steal" assaults away from Battle Brothers....they are allowed some fun too!
309. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Tyranids’ mighty One-Eyed monster ( arr pirate matey).
310. Thou shalt not mistake the Harlequin's Kiss for some fruity clown prank.
311. Thou shalt not light cigarettes near the Hellhounds.
312. Genestealers ARE NOT trying to rob you of your denim trousers.
313. Thou shalt not chase thy Grot with a fork.
314. Thou shalt not call the firearms of the Imperial Guard “Sega Lock-Ons”.
315. Thou shalt not call the Adeptus Arbites “pigs” or “bacons”.
316. Thou shalt not place buckets of water over the Inquisitors door.
317. Inquisitors are not “Nigel no friends”
318. Thou shalt not use thy laser sight to blind Imperial Guard.
319. Thou shalt not remove the Imperial Guards power packs from their Lasguns while they are asleep.
320. Thou shalt not play “frisbee” with a Tau Shield Drone.
321. Remember a Primarch is for life not just for Christmas.
322. Thou shalt not eat toast in your Power Armour (I’m not going to vacume the crumbs out of the toes again).
323. Thou shalt not put fridge magnets on thy power Powerarmour (Even if you have been to Cornwall).
324. Thou shalt not tune into FM rock on your intercom.
325. Thou shalt not put bananas in the Commander's Rhino's exhaust pipes.
326. Thou shalt not hang "Pine Fresh" on Moriar (even if he is a bit ripe by now!)
327. Scented Pine Trees hanging off Rear Vision mirrors in favour of the Dice, is now prohibited.
328. Thou shalt not offer to clean the Sister's armour whilst they change.
329. Thou shalt not use Power weapons or Chain-weapons to cut your food.
330. Thou shalt not remove the batteries from weapons to put in your RC toys.
331. Thou shalt not swap the salt and pepper.
332. Thou shalt not play "I see, I see what you don't see" over the intercom during battles!
333. Thou shalt not "go out to get cigarettes" during prayers!
334. Thou shalt not make remarks about the physical appearance of Sisters.
335. Thou shalt not swap your Battle Brothers gun with a water pistol.
336. Thou shalt not participate in any intoxication (i.e. alcohol) contests with Imperial Guardsmen.
337. Thou shalt not ask a Sister if her armour is too small.
338. Thou shalt not ask a Sister about her age.
339. “No” means “No”.
340. Thou shalt not make cat-sounds when Sisters argue.
341. Thou shalt not refer to Sister Supreme as 'Mistress'.
342. Thou shalt not refer to Ork Dreadnoughts as 'garbage bins'.
343. Thou shalt not make funny noises during a speech/prayer.
342. Thou shalt not "play shooting range" with Gretchins.
343. Thou shalt not brag about how many you've killed with a Dark Eldar.
344. Thou shalt not write or "put tags" on vehicles or armour.
345. Thou shalt not use Servitors to catch your paper.
346. Thou shalt not yell “catfight!” when Sisters argue.
347. Thou shalt not press the buttons in a Demolisher tank.
348. Thou shalt not hum cartoon theme songs when around the Tau.
349. Thou shalt not refuse the Sisters your chocolate rations, especially during the time of their "Red rage".
350. Thou shalt never refer to the size of a Sisters rear armour.
351. Thou shalt always offer to rub a Sisters feet after battle. I need not explain why.
352. Thou shalt always carry thine universal remote control when facing Necrons.
353. Thou shalt never offer to sell your soul to the Dark Eldar for beer money. Not even in jest.
354. Thou shalt never ask a Daemonette for some "handiwork", else thou will have to join the Sisters.
355. Thou shalt not remind your commander how many times he has been slain by the badly colored Tyranid.
356. Thou shalt leave the Plasma Gun well and truly alone.
357. Thou shalt not play Russian roulette with automatic weapons. It doesn't work .
358. Thou shalt not shave the Space Wolves while they are asleep.
359. Thou shalt not load the dice.
360. Thou shalt not move that extra little inch in movement phase.
361. Thou shalt not fire thy Bolter at enemies you can't really see except a leg sticking out of a building.
362. Thou shalt follow thy rulebook.
363. Thou shalt not make up rules.
364. Thou are not fearless... thou art fearless... argh anyone got a codex?
365. Thou shalt not laugh at the Cultist.
366. Thou shalt beware of bird poo when Greater Daemon of Tzeentch is around.
367. Thou shalt not use Penicillin tipped bolts in your Boltgun against Nurglings.
368. Thou shalt not waste thy 15 minutes free time trying to get laid.
369. Thou shalt beware of possessed 2 litre coke bottles.
370. Thou shalt not stare at feet during the battle march.
371. Thou shalt not aim at thy Commanders back.
372. Thou shalt watch thy foot steps.
373. Beware of the drunken Leman Russ.
374. Thou shalt not binge drinks with the Imperial Guard.
375. Thou shalt not challenge a Daemon Prince to a fist fight.
376. Thou art not unexpendable.
377. Thou shalt look before thou leap.
378. Thou shalt not bring your sack lunch to battle.
379. Thou shalt not use they Bike as a battering ram.
380. Thou shalt beware of potholes and speed bumps.
381. Lord Logan is not "Wolfie".
382. Seraphims do not want to join the "Mile High Club".
383. Spiky bits are not meant for hanging laundry on.
384. Ultramarine scout is not "little boy blue".
385. Never refer to the Canoness as "big momma".
386. Thou shalt not put “kick me” signs on thy Brothers backs.
387. Thou shalt not nail Nurglings to the back of the Rhino as fuzzy decorations.
388. Thou shalt not put itching powder in a Dreadnought.
389. Thou shalt not wink suggestively at Daemonettes.
390. Thou shalt not use can openers on Ork Dreadnoughts.
391. Thou shalt not replace the commissars' comm-link with a Plasma Grenade for a laugh.
392. Thou shalt not refer to Armoured Companies as agoraphobes.
393. Thou shalt not ask Tech-Marines to put mag wheels on your Bike.
394. Thou shalt not use a looted Terrorfex for Halloween.
395. Thou shalt not sneak into the Rock while the Dark angels are asleep and discover that their secret is that all the high ranking Angels wear dresses. Er... oops...
396. Thou shalt not invite babes back to the Monastery.
397. Thou shalt not spike drinks with Sanguinius’ blood.
398. Thou shalt not step on Guardsmen and then say thou didn't see them.
399. Thou shalt not refer to Paul Sawyer as "The Great Unclean One".
400. Thou shalt not call a Dark Angel "Jessica Alba".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

401. Thou shalt not give a Sister breast implants.
402. Neither shalt thou ask whether those “guns” are real or not.
403. Thou shalt never say anything about the Squats.
404. Thou shalt not overheat a Plasma Gun for a college prank.
405. Thou shalt not give the Death Company caffeine.
406. Thou shalt not insult a Thousand Son about his manly bitz.
407. Thou shalt not taunt a Space Wolf with a piece of steak.
408. Thou shalt not poop thy Power Armour.
409. Thou shalt not make mention of the irony that a Grot blaster is a Lasgun, only the Orks admit it is crappy.
410. Thou shalt not over clock thine Pentium and use it as a Plasma weapon.
411. Thou shalt not intentionally overheat a plasma weapon and give it to an IG.
412. Thou shalt not trip over Tau.
413. Thou shalt not attempt to steal a Tau's weapon "to give to the poor Guardsmen".
414. Thou shalt not moon the Tau in combat. They are good shots.
415. Thou shalt not invoke the wraith of conures. If you are foolish enough to do so, a conure the size of two to four titans shalt descend upon the table and inflict his wraith.
416. Thou shalt not attempt to borrow Tau Stealth Suits so that you might spy on the Sisters in their quarters.
417. Thou shalt not attempt to rebuild a Necron as a washing machine.
418. Thou shalt not laugh at the poorly painted armies.
419. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with a Kroot Hound using a Guardsman.
420. Thou shalt not go big game fishing for Manta Missile Destroyers.
421. Thou shalt not try to change the batteries on a Scarab.
422. Thou shalt not use the Blades of Reason to trim thy fingernails.
423. Thou shalt not feed the Warp Beasts.
424. Thou shalt not pet the Kroot Hounds.
425. Thou shalt not ask the Sisters whether it's dyed or real.
426. Thou shalt not call Old One Eye "Surf and Turf".
427. Thou shalt not moonlight as a security guard if thine armour is red.
428. Thou shalt not use the Hellhound to cook thy rations.
429. Thou shalt not use thy Power Armour comm-link to prank call the Imperial Guard Storm Troopers.
430. Thou shalt not sneak up on thy Commanding Officer, and yell "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD" in his ear.
431. Thy Bolter is not to be used to shoot cans off walls.
432. Thou shalt not steal the Land Speeder to "pick up Sisters".
433. The Leman Russ is not a kettle. Do not attempt to use it to make tea or coffee.
434. Thou shalt not attempt to empty your waste-paper basket into an Ork Dreadnought.
435. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino as a "Clown Car", although thy might think it is.
436. When throwing thy holiest of His grenades always count to three, yes three, not one,
for it is not the holiest of numbers, or two, for the holiness of two pales in comparison, but three, yes three, not one or two, unless thou shalt be proceeding to three.
437. Thou shalt not use blind grenades to sneak into the Sister's encampment.
438. Thou shalt not mention the name "Buffy" when near the Blood Angels.
439. Thou shalt not use Necron Scarabs as "Boogie Boards".
440. Thou shalt not call Harlequins “psychedelic” or “groovy”
441. Thou shalt never show an army of Orks more than two Harlequins at once.
442. Thou shalt never laugh at the Laughing God.
443. Thou shalt never play “Hide and Seek” with Librarians or Inquisitors.
444. Thou shalt not play “tag” with Gaunts.
445. Thou shalt never tie thy Power Armour laces together.
446. Thou shalt never say "Resistance is futile" to the Adeptus Mechanicus.
447. Thou shalt never criticize the “paper boys” in the Adeptus Administratum.
448. Thou shalt not sell Chapter property on E-Bay.
449. Thou shalt not put a cork in thine Battle Brothers waste disposal outlet tube.
450. Thou shalt not "entertain" The Adeptus Sororitas in your billet.
451. Thou shalt not refer to Imperial Guardsmen as "Cannon fodder".
452. The Imperial Guard Colonel did not visit a fancy-dress shop.
453. The Lasgun is not to be used to carve your name into the Land Raider's/ Predator's/
Rhino's/ Razorbacks/ Leman Russ's/ Titan's armour plating.
454. Thou shalt not lend Imperial Guardsmen your Power Armour or swap places for a day with Guardsmen.
455. Thou shalt not try to perform brain surgery whilst wearing Power Armour.
456. Thou shalt not assume that because you can take a Bolter hit in the head, the
Guardsman over there can too.
457. Thou shalt not use Tau shoulder pads as padding in games of cricket.
458. Thou shalt not hide the keys to the Battle Barge.
459. Thou shalt not call Ork Dreadnoughts or Killer Kans "R2-D2's big brother".
460. Thou shalt not threaten thy enemy with a "Plasma enema" and thou shalt not carry out the act.
461. Thou shalt not flirt with the Banshee. They are the enemy.
462. Thou can not date a Dark Eldar Wych. They are the enemy too.
463. Thou shalt not steal the Battle Sisters makeup.
464. Thou shalt not try on the Battle Sisters armour to see if it compares to your own.
465. Thou shalt not make fun of Warp Spiders guns.
466. Thou shalt not take the Land Raider for a joy ride.
467. Thou shalt not perform dare devil stunts in the Rhino. Especially if thine Brethren are in the back.
468. Thou shalt not hijack the Battle Sisters Immolator. Especially if there are any Battle
Sisters still on board!
469. Thou shalt not add bits to thine armour to try to pass thine self off as a Battle Sister.
470. Thou shalt not try to dance with a Banshee on the field of battle.
471. Thou shalt not throw sticks for the Space Wolves.
472. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with the Space Wolf Commanders “pet” Fenrisian Wolves.
473. Thou shalt not keep a Tyranid as a pet.
474. Thou shalt not challenge a Carnifex to a game of “catch”.
475. Thou can not tie a Wraithlords laces together
476. Thou shalt not call a Battle Sister “babe”.
477. Thou shalt not be envious of the IG unit who art friends to the Sister Famulous!
478. Thou shalt not steal the Tau Pulse Rifles, even if they are better than thy Bolters.
479. Thou shalt not ask the Battle Sister if they would like to slip into something more comfortable.
480. The Hellhound is not something you put on a leash and take for "walkies".
481. Thou shalt not arm-wrestle with Tactical Dreadnoughts.
482. Thou shalt not watch whilst the Battle Sisters change out of their Power Armour.
483. Ork Warbosses are not toys, you can not try to pull their arms off and jump up and down on them.
484. Thou shalt not relieve thy self behind a tree during battle.
485. Thou shalt not go to thy great Emperor and make him "perform an illegal operation and be shut down".
486. Thou shalt not wrestle the Battle Sisters and try to "pin them down".
487. An Iron Halo is not a toy.
488. A tank is not a toy.
489. A Dreadnought is not a toy.
490. Thou shalt not jump on the back of a Dreadnought in battle and see how long you can stay on.
491. Thou shalt not play toy soldiers with the Guardsmen.
492. The Space Hulk is not a wrestler.
493. Spiky Bitz are not 'cool'.
494. Khorne is a Chaos God not a food.
495. Thou shalt not use Power Claws as scissors.
496. Thou shalt not use Power Armour power points to plug in thy Gameboy.
497. Thou shalt not use Hellion skyboards to impress the Sisters.
498. Thou shalt not place a flashing light on top of the Rhino so that it is easier to find in the car park.
499. If showing a Tau how your Boltgun works thou shalt not give it to him the wrong way round.
500. A Necron is not a Meccano kit


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

501. Thou shalt not tell the Inquisitor "say what you want about Chaos, but those Slaanesh can party!"
502. Though shalt not blast "flight of the Valkeries" when buzzing enemies in your Land Speeder
503. Thou shalt not trade His Most Delectable rations for gourmet Eldar tofu
504. Thou shalt not offer backscratches when issued Lightning Claws
505. Yes, it’s cheating to use Jump Packs during a basketball game
506. No, you can't pose for Playgirl's "the men of the Adeptus Astartes"
507. Enforcing discipline is not sending the Neophytes to procure strong monkish ale
508. Don't call the Adeptus Mechanicus about warranty information concerning your destroyed Land Raider
509. Don't shave a Bloodthirster in its sleep, it only makes them more angry when it wake up
510. Do not deface His Most Blessed Battle Barges with the bumper sticker "We don't Brake"
511. Thou shalt not compare thy height with that of the Ratling Snipers
512. Thou Shalt not go the Way of The Navy
513. Thou Shalt Not Kick the Emperor if thy see the Kick me sign on Him.
514. Thou shall not try to prove your '1337' skills on Necrons, in the Eldar Webway, or on the Martian central cogitator mainframe
514. Thou shalt not throw a bone at a Bloodthirster or flesh hounds shouting fetch
515. Thou shalt not ask the Salamanders for a light
516. Thou shalt not get Blood Angles to go to anger management classes
517. Thou shalt not challenge White Scars to a street race.
518. Thou shall not refer to Imperial Guard as gun fodder
519. 20ft high electro-magnets should not be used around Necrons
520. Thou shall not place the Liber Chaotica in your ex-wife’s possession
521. Reid is completely useless against a Carnifex
522. Salamanders do not need to go to "how to stop burning things" classes
523. Thou shall not borrow the librarians psychic hood for the annual Guess Who Competition.
524. Thou shall not pour water on an Avatar
525. Thou shalt not attach a "For Sale: Previously owned by one careful user" to the wreck of a destroyed Dreadnought.
526. Thou shalt not feed bio-carbonate soda to the Inquisitors Psyber-Eagle
527. Thou shalt not use a Railgun as a see-saw.
528. Thou shalt not comment on Captain Tycho not having his "happy face" on.
529. Thou shalt not mention the phrase "bath time" in front of the Space Wolves.
530. Thou shalt never mention, under pain of death, the stunted race of humanoids that mysteriously disappeared from the universe for unexplained reasons.
531. Thou shalt not consider a detachment to Armageddon as a "Holiday".
532. Thou shalt not refer to Tallarn as "the big beach".
533. Thou shalt not tie an Inquisitors boot laces together and then run away giggling.
534. Thou shalt not utilise the highly sophisticated, advanced and expensive long range communications array to make prank phone calls to the local bar and ask for a "Mr I.P.
535. Thou shall not take the Emperor out walking
536. Thou shall not attempt to be friends with Tyranids
537. Thou shalt not "Borrow" the Land Raiders to race them then when they come back wrecked, blame it on Chaos
538. Thou shalt not write clean me on a Catachan Chimera
539. Thou shalt not fry ants with the Meltagun
540. Thou shalt not fill the back of the Missile Launcher with promethium to "see what happens"
541. Thou shalt not paint "beware of dog" on the Wolf Lord's armour
542. Thou shalt not play pin the tail on the donkey with the Rough Rider’s horses
543. Thou shalt not date Deamonettes or other followers of Slaanesh, no matter how tempting the concept may be.
544. Thou shall not blame the Chapel heating for falling asleep during prayer
545. Thou shall not paint 2 blue stripes down the middle of a Rhino and call it a 'Viper' variant
546. Tau are not 'noobs'
547. Thou shalt not refer to Assault Marines as 'tooled up pretty boys'
548. The Ultramarines do have a sense of humour
549. Thou shall not use the Land Raider for off road races
550. Thou shalt not give manicures to Lightning Claws
551. Thou shalt not procure Noise Marine’s weapons for thine garage band
552. Thou shalt not comment on the temperature around thine Salamanders Brethren
552. Thou shalt be punished for speaking the blasphemous "argh matey" around thine Chapter Master with the bionic leg
553. Thou shalt not offer to "pump you up" to Imperial Guardsmen
554. Thou shalt decline all invitations to party with Slannesh
555. Thou shalt not salvage Spore Mines for whoopee-cushions
556. Thou shalt not drag race thine abdominous opponents for bragging rights
557. Thou shalt not ask "Ever wonder if the machine god is a C'Tan?" or thine shalt be branded Heretic and purged.
558. "Pucker up homos!" is not an Adeptus Astartes approved battlecry
559. Thou shalt not suggest a Banshee take voice lessons.
560. Thou shalt not attempt to procure "the good stuff" from thine Apothecary
561. Thou shalt not suggest thine Chapter Master is "so old his farts bow dust"
562. Thou shalt not resort to nipple crippling when losing a fight girded with a Power Fist
563. An Honour badge was never granted for basket weaving or surfing, to suggest so in sacrilegious and thou shalt report to the Chaplain for suitable penance.
564. Thou shalt not replace thy Veteran Sergeants Bolt Pistol ammo for a flag with "bang" upon it.
565. Thou shalt not use Power Swords for letter openers.
566. Thou shalt not challenge Eldar to a bike race.
567. Thou shalt not place thy holy banana into a Ravenwing Bike exhaust.
568. Thou shalt not use Tyranid rending claws as tooth picks
569. Thou shalt not use thy Plasma Cannons power pack for Christmas lights.
570. Thou shalt not use Lightning Claws as back scratchers.
571. Thou shalt not use thy Techpriest tools to unblock thy holy toilet.
572. Thou shalt not use thy Emperors throne for personal use.
573. Thou shalt not use the Techmarine's Servo Arm to serve drinks.
574. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Bike with a pedal-tricycle.
575. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Holy Relic with a cuddly toy.
576. Thou shalt not use Chain Fists to clip thy toenails.
577. The fact that Razorbacks have spiked rams at the front does not entitle you to use them as bumper cars.
578. Thou shalt not attempt to fill Smoke Launchers with Silly String.
579. Thou shalt not pester Dreadnoughts with "So what's it like to die then?”
580. Thou shalt not sing "Who Let The Dogs Out" when visiting the Fang
581. Thou shalt not offer the Emperor any kind of anti-wrinkle products
582. Thou shalt not do loops while flying a Battle Barge.
583. No, a Jump Pack is NOT a hairdryer.
584. Thou shalt not refer to Marneus Calgar as 'Papa Smurf'
585. Thou shalt not call Blood Angels 'pretty boys'
586. Thou shalt not say 'dead man walking' every time thou see a Dreadnought
587. Kroot hounds DO NOT make good Company mascots
588. Space Wolf bites are actually worse than their bark
589. Thou shalt not use Rhino dozer blades to help build thy Brother in-laws patio
590. Remember Krootox are to be used as Christmas presents
591. Thou shalt not make breathing noises and say 'we meet at last Obi-Wan' when handling Power Weapons
592. Remember a 2+ armour save does not make you a Primarch
593. Thou shalt not refer to Chaplain Lemartes as 'ticker-tape man'
594. Thou shalt not say to an Inquisitor 'hey, i hear they’re bringing out the Malus
Codicium in paperback'
595. Thou shalt not whistle 'close encounters of the 3rd kind' every time you see a Tau
596. Thou shalt not send Legion of the Damned Brethren trick or treating
597. Thou shalt not "drag" with the Chapters Thunderhawks
598. Thou shalt not ask an Ork for some "'shrooms"
599. When thou hast taken many casualties, thou shalt 'flee' towards the guns of thy enemy hoping that their next volley may be more accurate
600. Thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'Catholic fundamentalists'.
601. Regardless of any laws regarding 'Daemon season', thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'poachers'.
602. Thou shalt not make comparisons between Night Haunter and Batman.
603. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Inqui- *Bolter fire*
604. Thou shall not refer to the Golden Throne as a royal flush nor refer to a royal flush in poker as the golden throne
605. Thou shalt not have a thumb war while wearing a Power Fist
606. Thou shalt not take dancing lessons from Slaanesh
607. Thou shalt not start a say that history is wrong and it was they Emperor who turned to Chaos
608. Thou shalt not say thy Emperor is a false God in front of an Inquisitor
609. Thou shalt not try to get they Battle Sister drunk for a little fun
610. Thou shalt not become drunk before a battle so thy accidentally shoots thy Brothers
611. Thou shalt not call Interrogator-Chaplains "Cross dressers"
612. Thou shalt not attempt to trip up a Titan.
613. Thou shalt not refer to the Deceiver as "Just a big gold court jester".
614. Thou shalt not ask Tzeentch how to pull a rabbit out of a hat.
615. Thou shalt not tell a Brother Space Marines that they can only move six inches at a time.
616. Thou shalt not ask why Eldar Wave Serpents are just Falcons with an extra gun.
617. Thou shalt not confuse the Black Legion with the Black Templars.
618. Thou shalt not refer to Slaanesh as "That freaky nymphomaniac guy"
619. Thou shalt not slice three toes off each foot of the Tau and see how well they walk.
620. Thou shalt not underestimate the power of a Vibro Cannon, even if it is shoved up a Slaanesh Daemon Prince where the sun don't shine.
621. Thou shalt not refer to the Ravenwing as "Speed Freeks in Power Armour."
622. Thou shalt not point and laugh at Dark Angels.
623. Thou shalt not cry "Toro!" while within earshot of a Blood Angel.
634. Thou shalt not throw sticks while in the company of Space Wolves.
625. Thou shalt not refer to the Ultramarines as "Ultrasmurfs."
626. Thou shalt not keep pet Rippers.
627. Thou shalt not ever, ever repeat the "Black and white Space Marine on the black and white bike" joke, ever.
628. Daring neophytes to sniff flamer fuel is not appropriate training.
629. Scouts are not "meat-shields with attitude."
630. When an apothecary is administering narthecium, he is not giving the injured "a hit-up".
631. Thou shalt not refer to the 1st company as "Tooled up Pretty boys".
632:Thou shalt not drop ammunition for alcohol or other substances.
633:Thou shalt not engage in "My Primarch could beat you Primarch" arguments with brother marines.
634: Thou shalt not compare weaponry size with the size of reproductive organs
635. never go up to a Daemonette and ask it if it wants to "get lucky".
636. never go up to a Plaguebearer and tell it how its "looking better".
637. Never go up to a Horror and say "hey, you look different today".
638. Never go up to a Bloodletter and... well, never go up to a Bloodletter.
639. Never go up to a Keeper of Secrets and look at it up and down and tell it with a surprised look on your face "YOUR supposed to be an avatar of the god of excess?"
640. Never go up to a Bloodthirster and... never go up to a Bloodthirster.
641. Never go up to a Great Unclean One and offer it a flu shot.
642. Never go up to a Lord of Change and look at it and ask it "YOUR supposed to be an avatar of the Lord of Magic?"
643.Thou shalt not refer to a hot drink as a "Battle sister", "Jaghati Khan" or "Imperial Standard" (Tea white nun, white one and white two respectivly).
644.Thou shalt not chant "Thirteen - nill, Thirteen - nill, Thirteen - nill" at Abbadon the Despoiler.
645.Thou shalt not ask Kharn how his mates are.
646.Thou shalt not send a "Get well soon" card to Mortarion.
647.Nor shalt thou give him a hanky.
648.Thou shalt not cheer with joy that certain Games Designers now only work on Warhammer Fanatsy.
649.Thou shalt not buy Firewarrior for the P.C. Ever.
650.Thou shalt never, ever share a bed with anyone in the penal legion. It dosen't mater if it might be your last night alive.
651.Thou shalt never name one of the Imperial navies vessels "Titanic", "Titanicus" or any variation on that theme.
652.Thou shalt not compare the magical prowess of a Lord of Change with the mystical powers of the magic 8 ball.
653. Thou shalt not do commandment number 652 in front of a Lord of Change, as the magical 8 ball will surely win.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Got to love them


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

.... you really typed all that.... sorry man... I'm not going to read all this. I stopped after seeing that the whole page was full.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> .... you really typed all that.... sorry man... I'm not going to read all this. I stopped after seeing that the whole page was full.


That is a classic example of copy/paste. Those have been around for a long time and not the first time on heresy either.

They were dumb then... and well, nothings changed.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Like Unforgiven said. 

I found them mildly amusing the first time around. Less so with every repetition.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh they've not been posted on here for well over a year and a half i did check. Theres going to be alot of people on here who havent seen it. Get a fucking grip people and get a sense of humour, you dont like it? fine dont read it, simples.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, easy there. I'm not saying others can't enjoy it, simply that it's been around for some time. No need to get defensive


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn dude, retract the claws...


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

:laugh: while i skipped around the first 350, the last 300 or so i hadn't seen before, so I actually gotta say thanks man


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

*40k joke commandments compiled by me and friends over a month*

Hi heretics,
A while ago me and a few of my mates were sitting in a shed painting and battling when we suddenly thought, hey, why don't we see how many 40k related jokes we can write down so here it is and yes there are alot and not all funny but some are just great.

Any additions to this list feel free to post. :smoke:

regards, Lord Anonymous


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the list:

1. Thou shalt not refer to the Adeptus Soritas as "Bolter Bitches,"nor shalt thou go anywhere near our sisters during the time of the "RedRage," lest thou wishes to be the first human to enter orbit without the aid of a shuttle.
2. Orks are not "cute."
3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard's weapons. 
4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian's staff with a magic wand.
5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle. 
6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar. 
7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.
8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.
9. No, you cannot "take the Titan for a spin."
10. Thou shalt not use thy multi-meltas to light campfires. (in a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain's chainfist to open tins of baked beans) 
11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.
12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as "pimp wagons,"nor shalt thou use the phrase, "If the Rhino be rockin, don't come a knockin."
13. The Chapter Master is not a "drag."
14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food. 
15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might "donate some of your own Gene-Seed."
16. Thou shall not throw soap at nurglings. 
17. Thou shalt not put a "kick me" sign on the Golden Throne. 
18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as "Cruise Control".
19. Thou shalt not stick a 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' sticker on the Sisters'Rhino. 
20. Thou shalt not honk if thy sees a sticker saying 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' on a Sister's Rhino.
21. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".
22. Thou shalt not make the Emperor read your palms, or call upon him as"Miss Cleo". 
23. Virus bombs are not fun in a box .
24. Shooting one of your own men who looks at you funny, does not count as an“enemy casualty”.
25. Thou shalt not clog the Lascannon tubes “just to see what happens”. 
26. Thou shalt not spread cooking oil in front of a dreadnaught.
27. Thou shalt not attempt to shake the chaplain’s hand whilst wearing a powerfist.
28. Putting sand inside the terminators’ armour is not “funny”.
29. Thou shalt not refer to the standard of fortitude as a “walking stick”
30. Thou shalt not refer to the bolt-pistol as a novelty cigarette lighter. 
31. The earthshaker cannon is not a “hat stand” nor is the sentinel a “standardlamp”.
32. Thou shalt not use Land Raiders to "play chicken" with Imperial Guard Chimeras.
33. Thou shalt not put a "Purge me!" sign on the back of the chaplain’s armour. 
34. Thou shalt not compliment the dark eldar by calling them "kinky" 
35. Thou shalt not let an Ork be the designated driver 
36. Thou shalt not replace the holy ungents for the machine spirit with grain alcohol 
37. Thou shalt not invite a Banshee to Karaoke 
38. Thou shalt not replace the O2 units on the commander’s power armour with laughing gas 
39. Thou shalt not train a hormogaunt to be a watchdog 
40. Thou shalt not take "old one eye" out of context...”He's in my artificer armour he..he..duh!” 
41. Thou shalt not call Dark Angels "hippy alter boys" 
42. Thou shalt not taunt an eldar "gee didn't these use to shoot further?" 
43. Thou shalt not refer to the golden throne as "the nicest commode inthe galaxy"
44. Thou shalt not attempt to offer a Carnifex a breath mint. 
45. Thou shalt not throw a warp beast a dog biscuit. 
46. Thou shalt not hope for mud wrestling during a witch/ sisters battle. 
47. Thou shalt not ask a warlock what he wears under his robe. 
48. Thou shalt not tease an inquisitor with "look sir-heretics!" 
49. Thou shalt not play wack-a-mole with those little jawa-wannabe dark angel thingies (tangent).
50. Thou shalt not wear oven mitts when issued a plasma gun. 
51. Thou shalt not take the rhino to procure monkish ale before filling out His Most Holy acquisitions forms. 
52. Thou shalt not ask the librarian if he has records concerning Uranus. 
53. Thou shalt not refer to the flamer as a “novelty toaster” 
54. Thou shalt not ask the apothecary to guess what you have eaten by looking at your tongue.
55. Thou shalt not remove the motors from a terminators' suit during battle. 
56. Thou shalt not point and laugh saying 'look somebody missed the toilet when battling snotlings.
57. Thou shalt not break wind in the presence of the emperor (unless properly addressed to do so) 
58. Eldar helmets may not be use as hole-punches. 
59. Thou shalt not refer to the daily rituals as “psychological warfare” norshalt thou refer to the index astartes as “the book of grudges”
60. Thou shalt not say, "will someone please tell the emperor to crap or get off the throne”
61. Thou shalt not petition His Most Holy administration to make "Inquisition" an Olympic sport. 
62. Thou shalt not instigate a "my Primarch could beat up your primarch" debate.
63. Thou shalt not use heavy breathing and "I am your father" as a battle cry when wielding a powersword and entering an assault 
64. Thou shalt not affect a Transylvanian accent around the Blood Angels. 
65. No hair pulling when enjoying brotherly contests with the space wolves. 
66. Duct-taping a flamer to your boltgun does not count as a combi-weapon, and painting it pretty won't make it "master crafted" 
67. Thou shalt not punt grots for pleasure. 
68. Thou shalt not shout “thongs for the thong god in front of the Dark Eldar lest thou wishes to learn the true meaning of pain. 
69. Thou shalt not debate the protective merits of purple spandex with the Dark Eldar. 
70. Thou shalt not write theatre criticism and charge His Most Holy treasury to mail it to the harlequin. 
71. Power armour never makes a sister look fat. 
72. Thou shalt not laugh manically when flaming the non-believers. 
73. Thou shalt not use thunder hammers to play crocket. 
74. Thou shalt not start rounds of "you might be a c'tan if" while imbibing strong monkish ale.
75. Though shalt not refer to thine brethern, whom the Emperor has dictated bearmed with an incediary weapon, as a "Flamer" constantly. For thishas been proven to lower morale and cause strife within his His Most Holy showering facilities. 
76. Thou shalt not affect an Austrian accent around the Necrons. 
77. Thou shalt not ask roughriders if you can pet their ponies. 
78. Thou shalt not stray from the adeptus mechanicus's directive towards ornamentation of rhinos-specifically no aluminium sport rims, neon, extraneousexhaust pipes, or fuzzy dice. 
79. Thou shall not attempt to challenge the Eldar to games of 'Counterstrike'. 
80. Thou shall not, in any way, shape, or form, take the land speeder joyriding. 
81. Remember, shining lasguns in the guards’ eyes is WRONG. 
82. Thou shall not pretend to have been possessed by a daemon. 
83. Thou shall not call the sacred plasma gunners of the imperial guard 'fizzbusters'. 
84. Yes, it will be noticed if you 'borrow' the chapter master's equipment. 
85. Thou shall not use supported warhounds to 'play ball' with imperial guard sentinels. 
86. It is NOT cool to feed snotlings copious amounts of narcotics! 
87. It is not “funny” to dress up as a bloodletter and jump out in front of the chapter master.
88. Replacing a brother's ammunition with blanks is not “funny” 
89. Wiffle bats are not approved hand weapons. 
90. Playing naughty movies in your power armour’s autosenses is not sanctioned by the Adeptus Astartes. 
91. Thou shalt not teleport into the Sisters showering facilities. 
92. Thou shalt not taunt our revered dreadnaught brethren by tapping on their window and saying "anyone in there?" 
93. Thou shalt not commandeer drop pods to go for pizza. 
94. Thou shalt not refer to the emperor’s champion as "that brown-noser" 
95. Nuking from orbit is not doctrinally feasible for removal of annoying insects-unless they be tyranids. 
96. Thou shalt not tickle the fallen to press for confession and redemption. 
97. Thou shalt not follow a Librarian around thinking "Can you hear me now", repetively in an attempt to drive him insane. 
98. Thou shalt not refer to the Wulfen as "damn dirty apes". 
99. Thou shalt not use Whirlwinds to put on fireworks displays. 
100. Thou shalt not ask the Dark Angels if they "can keep a secret" 
101. Thou shalt not do Scooby Doo impersonations when speaking to the SpaceWolves. 
102. Thou shalt not tell the Salamanders "sorry about the multimeltathing" 
103. Thou shall not ask directions from the wulfen. 
104. Thou shall not ask berserkers for an axe. 
105. Thou shalt not do doughnuts in a rhino, unless thou wishest to clean the passenger's vomit from the floor, as doughnuts make passengers dizzy 
106. Thou shalt not write "Biggest [INQUISTIONAL EDIT: purity-censored] on the Battlefield" on theside of thy land raider, even if it is true. 
107. Thou shalt not take the Rhino out on Saturdays to 'impress the girls'. 
108. Tyranids are not cute. 
109. Though shalt not use lasguns as laser sights for thy bolters 
110. Just because you’re fighting necrons it doesnt mean your standard equipment is a skaven and a tin opener. 
111. Thou shalt not throw snowballs at Salamander Space Marines whilst yelling THINK FAST!" 
112. Thou shalt not ask Ork prisoners "why the red ones go faster" 
113. Thou shalt not attempt to drown out noise marines with ye old rave music 
114. Never ask a dreadnought "how old are you?" 
115. Thou shalt not use the golden throne as a microwave 
116. Thou shalt not wear a dress in the presence of the dark angels 
117. Thou shalt not wear fake fangs in the presence of the wolves 
118. Thou shalt not ask a space wolf if he wants a biscuit 
119. Thou shalt not eat another marine’s paste 
120. Thou shalt not trip a dark angel in front of a interrorgator chaplain 
121. Thou shalt not trip an interrorgator-chaplain 
122. Thou shalt not fill demolisher shells with lots of flowers. 
123. Scouts are not 'target practice'. 
124. Thou shalt not replace the Chapter Master's weapon with a plastic sword. 
125. It is not funny to put an 'Eat me' sign on the Librarian's back prior to a Tyranid attack. 
126. Thou shalt NOT refer to the Dreadnought as 'Grandad', nor shalt thou hang an 'I told you I was sick' sign from it. 
127. Thou shalt not play 'peek-a-boo' with the machine spirit. 
128. Thou shalt not unscrew your battle breathrens leg plates. 
129. It is not funny to play ring toss with orks tusks. 
130. When faced by the inquisition, dont laugh. 
131. Necrons are not cans 
132. Thou shalt not eat prunes before a battle 
133. Thou shalt not refer to the company Techmarine as "Scotty." 
134. Thou shalt not challenge the Terminator company to a game of "Twister." 
135. Thou shalt not refer to ripper swarms as... "cute." 
136. Thou shalt not refer to Catachan guard as "tree hugging hippies" 
137. Thou shalt not suggest the Eldar "live long and prosper." 
138. Thou shalt not tell a space wolf it smells as if something crawled up and died in their mouth.
139. Thou shalt not replace the Space Wolves store of Tuna with cans of puppychow. 
140. Thou shalt not use imperial guardsmen as sticks while playing fetch with a hive tyrant. 
141. Thou shall not use flame falcons to toast thy marshmellows 
142. Thou shall not ask an inquisitor's psyber-eagle "does polly wanna cracker?" 
143. Thou shall not ask the Lametors "are ya feeling lucky punk, well are ya?" 
144. Dating the Veteran Sergeant is the exclusive privilege of the Heavy weapon trooper 
145. Thou shalt not ask the Eldar females if they are interested in a hand-portable 'Vibro Cannon'... 
146. Thou shalt not strut around Imperial Guardsmen bragging about how 'well-equipped' you are. 
147. Thou shalt not ask the Thousand Sons if they are that slow on purpose. 
148. Thou shalt not tuant the Imperial Guard with threats of utilizing a lascannon upon their posteriors in an unnatural fashion. 
149. Thou shalt NEVER, under any circumstances, interrupt a navigator'sconcentration during warp travel to ask him if you "are there yet." 
150. Thou shalt not challenge Karandras the Shadow hunter to an arm-wrestling match 
151. Thou shalt not refer to Eldar Swooping Hawk grenades as "bird droppings," nor shalt thou taunt them by using a mortar to pet them with bird seed. 
152. Thou shalt not use the emperor's champion iron halo to play horseshoes in thy free time.
153. Thou shalt not use the chapter standard to dry thy undergarments upon 
154. Thou shalt NEVER take the Steve Irwin Approach to Tyranids; if they do not respond to external stimuli, do not attempt to poke it with a stick. 
155. Thou shalt not consider it "funny" to replace the smokecanisters in your Chapter's Land Raider's Smoke Launchers with narcoticsubstances 
156. He who takes advantage of the Emperor's paralysis by painting hisfingernails will be summarily executed 
157. Shoulder Pads are not to be removed for use as ice-cream scoops. 
158. Thou shalt not replace our honoured brother Terminator Captain's Storm-bolter with a Vulcan Mega bolter, nor shalt thou feign surprise at his inability to lift it. 
159. Thou shalt not distract our Librarian whilst he attempts to cast Smite, else thou shalt be forced to clean the inside of his helmet. 
160. Thou shalt not replace a Thunderhawk's firebase supplies with bouncycastles. 
161. Thou shalt not burn our Captain's robe on a cold night. 
162. Thou shalt not replace the Apothecary's reductor with a syringe. 
163. Undoing the straps between a brother and his jump-pack is not funny. 
164. Thou shalt not utilise the Techmarine's signum for engaging in long and sexy chit-chat with Battle Sisters.
165. Thou shalt not replace the Grimoire of True Names with "Deamon Hunting for Dummies"
166. Thou shalt not put thine Emperor gifted gene seed into the beverage of your fellow Battle Brothers.
167. Thou shalt not duct tape over the emergency venting on the most holy plasma pistol of the Chapter Master
168. Thou shalt not make "Your Mama" jokes in the presence of the Adeptus Soritas
169. Though shalt not unscrew the bolts on thine brothers' greaves in order to "pants" him.
170. Thou shalt not use thine holy Fusion Gun as an arc welder.
171. Thou shall not play pin the tail on the Dreadnought
172. Thou shall not tell a dark angel "you cant handle the truth!"
173. thou shall not use bug spray on tyranids (it won't work only distrect)
174. thou shall not name a salamander dreathnought "the hulk"
176. never mix up khorne marines with blood angels
177. do not play golf with Mortarion (he usses nurglings to move the ball)
178. never play American football with a bloodthirster
179. Thou shalt not 'Take the titan for a spin'
180. Thou shalt not challenge guardsmen to arm wrestling whilst thou is wearing a power fist
181. Thou shalt not rent advertising space on thin banners
182. Thou shalt not hurt Cypher
183. Thou shalt not question commandment 182
184. Thou shalt not be turned on by anything related to Slaanesh
185. Thou shalt not refer to Daemonettes as 'booby daemons'
186. Thou shalt not glue thy landraider assault doors shut
187. Thou shalt not mock exalted member's of thy chapter for 'not having the enemie's permission to fight'
188. If thou is worth 300 points thou must kill 300 pts before being allowed to die.
189. Thou shalt use unleaded gas only for thy landraider
190. Thou shalt not use servo skulls as baseballs
191. Thou shalt not laugh at thy brethren whom are from 1st or 2nd edition
192. Thou shalt not compare commisars to Nazis
193. By order of the Inquisition: There is no such thing as the Inquisition, questioning this will have thou deemed heretic by the Inquisition
194. Thou shalt not complain to thy Force Commanders in coming months when thou cannot attack the enemy immediately following exiting Rhinos
195. If thou are members of the Black Templar then thou must not whine that the Emperor's Champion has the your only Iron Halo
196. Thou shalt not install hydraulics on thy Rhino
197. Thou shall not question the decoration of the Chapter fortress: if skulls with wings are good enough for Him on Terra they are good enough for you.
198. Thou shall not strap lawn furniture to jump packs in an attempt to recreate first ed. Land Speeders.
199. Thou shall not complain about no longer having Jet Bikes.
200. Thou shall not confuse Guardsmen by shouting "OMG! Zerg Rush!".
201. Thou shall not point out there is no 175 commandment
202. Thou shall not give members of thy Biker squad Thunder Hammers and Grots so thy may play polo
203. Thou shalt never use Lasguns as flashlights during a night fight
204. Thou shalt not take the emperor's teeth in vain
205. Thou shalt not comment on the odd shape of the Inquisitor's head
206. Thou shalt not do "wheelies" or " donuts" on you bike.
207. Thou shalt not have a "kegger" on the eve of battle, thus making yourselves less effective in the morning.
208. Thou shalt not refer to the Almighty Emperor as "The Righteous Dead Dude."
209. Thou shalt not check to see if your Bolt Pistol is loaded by looking down the barrel!
210. Thou shalt not go on panty raids into Sister Of Battle Monasteries.
211. Thou shalt not use thy scope for anything outside of battle. Anyone caught using them to spy out life mates shalt lose privileges.
212. Thou shalt not sell thy extra organs on the Black Market.
213. Though it is entertaining, thou shalt not wave a fly swatter near the Tyranid fleets.
214. Thou shalt not use thine Chainsword as a backscratcher.
215. Thou shalt not use thine Bolt Pistol as a q-tip.
216. Thou shalt not attempt to imitate heathen noise marines with "heavy metal" or " eath metal" through thine com-speakers.
217. Although tempting, do not attempt to give a Tau a "high-five”.
218. Thou shalt not laugh at how small Imperial Guardsmen are.
219. Thou shalt not bend to the will of nerds playing war games, and act upon your own free will.
220. Thou shalt not transmit images of unclothed Sisters to the Astropaths.
221. Thou shalt not advertise on thine armour.
222. Thou shalt not wave fake skulls at the Berserkers.
223. Thou shalt not wave a red flag near a Chaos Dreadnought.
224. Thou shalt guard thy Bolter when camping with Imperial Guard.
225. Thou shalt not sniff Warp fumes.
226. Thou shalt not use bug bomb against the ‘Nids
227. Thou shalt not play Internet games with Tzeentch.
228. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor.
229. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor spam.
230. Thou should beware of thy Lictor behind cardboard bushes.
231. Terminators and glue do not mix.
232. Thou shalt not spray paint thy armour to make it look cool.
234. Thou shalt not have water gun fights with Lasguns. (The guard needs them)
235. Thou shalt not juggle Power Weapons.
236. Thou shalt not hide video links in the Sisters of Battle's Monastery.
237. Grenades are not water balloons.
238. Thou shalt not use insect repellent against Tyranids.
239. Thou shalt not use water guns against Necron.
240. Thou shalt not piss on the Iron Halo.
241. Daemons are not your friends.
242. Barney the Dinosaur is not your friend.
243. Barney is a heretic.
244. Barney merchandise are simply prohibited.
245. Barney is not a Tyranid
246. Digimons are not in the 40K universe. 
247. Digimons are not affiliated with the Necron.
248. Pokemons are not Digimons!
249. Pokemons are not fun to play with.
250. Thou shalt not steal candy from babies, Orks, Gretchins or Commissars.
251. Thou shalt not play “Truth or Dare” with Sisters.
252. Thou shalt not “Spin the Bottle” with Sisters.
253. Thou shalt not play “Hangman” with the Inquisitor or Berserker.
254. Thou shalt ignore strange voices in your head.
255. Thou shalt not put a cork in the Inquisitors pistol.
256. Thou shalt not hide the Land Raider in a lake.
257. The Land Raider is not a hotel room!
258. Spiking the beer is forbidden.
259. Shotguns are not practice guns.
260. Lasguns don’t make cool disco lights for your party.
261. Pixie wings are not jump packs.
262. Thou shalt not trade thine bike for a skateboard.
263. Thou shalt not ignore the Chaplain as he recites the tales of Spot the Dog.
264. Darth Vader isn’t the son of Abaddon.
265. Thou shalt not use the sentinel Powerlifter as a babe-magnet for the Sisters.
266. “It makes a funny noise” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
267. “He started it” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
268. Thou shalt not get a Sister intoxicated for thy own pleasures.
269. Thou shalt not sexually harass the Servitors even if they won’t notice.
270. Thou shalt not have an ice cream Superfantasical Day.
271. Thou's name is not GiX.
272. Thou shalt not smoke, inhale or inject illegal pharmaceuticals into thy holy body even though your advanced physiological structure could probably withstand the effects.
273. Thou shalt not put "Ecstasy" in the punch when Battle Sisters arrive for a formal meeting with the Chapter's Authorities.
274. Thou shalt not practise vampiric tendencies despite your urge to do so.
275. Thou shalt not howl when the Chapter Master bends over. (Full moon out tonight!)
276. You shalt not comment on being a better shot then the Inquisitor.
277. The Chaplain is not too preachy.
278. Gambling for Grots is not allowed.
279. Your sergeant is not a pugy [censored].
280. You shalt not smack the Sister’s butt and then wink at her.
281. The lab research Tyranids are not for emergency rations.
282. Thou shalt not use a Flamer to cook a whole cow and leave none for the others.
283. Thou shalt not set fly strips outside your tent in a Tyranid warzone.
284. Thou shalt not wear Lord Commander Dante's Death Mask (or any Death Masks at all for that matter) on Halloween, any other masquerade parties or for fun when not in battle!
285. Thou shalt not try to see how much a Death Company Marine can take (physical or psychical)!
286. Thou shalt not put "tags" on the Holy Shrouds or Banners or write on it in anyway at all.
289. Rico’s Roughnecks are not real.
290. Thou shalt not over-charge thy bike!
291. Thou shalt not use the over-charged engines for " rag-racing"!
292. Thou shalt not have a Blood-party (as in tea-party) with Mephiston during battle!
293. Thou shalt not play "no blinking" with Mephiston!
294. Thou shalt not give Tycho an Ork for his Birthday (or any day at all for that matter, or speak him about Orks).
295. Thou shalt not release Moriar from his restrainment or tap in his vital liquids!
296. Thou shalt not ask the Sanguinary Priest for something to drink!
297. Thou shalt obey these 627 commandments! (Isn't it hard counting when being a scout?)
298. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to "fry your diner"!
299. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to get “KFC” or “Macca’s”.
300. Thou shalt not kill each other because "thou are the real Sanguinius".
301. Thou shalt not make wounds to resemble the wounds of thou mighty Primarch Sanguinius, the Chaplain paint these on your armour!
302. Thou shalt not "make bunny-ears" with thy fingers behind the Chaplain whilst he gives battle-orders.
302. Thou shalt not fake death in order to get blood from the Sanguinary Priests.
303. Thou shalt keep thou armour on, although thou might think thou are invincible, thou DO need thy armour!
304. Thou shalt not fall asleep whilst the Chaplain is in prayer.
305. Thou shalt not use thy weapons upon thyself, thou still can get hurt.
306. Thou shalt not jump out in front of the Rhino to get into the fight whilst still in motion... wait for orders to disembark!
307. Thou shalt look both ways before crossing the street.
308. Thou shalt not try to "steal" assaults away from Battle Brothers....they are allowed some fun too!
309. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Tyranids’ mighty One-Eyed monster ( arr pirate matey).
310. Thou shalt not mistake the Harlequin's Kiss for some fruity clown prank.
311. Thou shalt not light cigarettes near the Hellhounds.
312. Genestealers ARE NOT trying to rob you of your denim trousers.
313. Thou shalt not chase thy Grot with a fork.
314. Thou shalt not call the firearms of the Imperial Guard “Sega Lock-Ons”.
315. Thou shalt not call the Adeptus Arbites “pigs” or “bacons”. 
316. Thou shalt not place buckets of water over the Inquisitors door.
317. Inquisitors are not “Nigel no friends”
318. Thou shalt not use thy laser sight to blind Imperial Guard.
319. Thou shalt not remove the Imperial Guards power packs from their Lasguns while they are asleep.
320. Thou shalt not play “frisbee” with a Tau Shield Drone.
321. Remember a Primarch is for life not just for Christmas.
322. Thou shalt not eat toast in your Power Armour (I’m not going to vacume the crumbs out of the toes again).
323. Thou shalt not put fridge magnets on thy power Prmour (Even if you have been to Cornwall).
324. Thou shalt not tune into FM rock on your intercom.
325. Thou shalt not put bananas in the Commander's Rhino's exhaust pipes.
326. Thou shalt not hang "Pine Fresh" on Moriar (even if he is a bit ripe by now!)
327. Scented Pine Trees hanging off Rear Vision mirrors in favour of the Dice, is now prohibited.
328. Thou shalt not offer to clean the Sister's armour whilst they change.
329. Thou shalt not use Power weapons or Chain-weapons to cut your food.
330. Thou shalt remove the batteries from weapons to put in your RC toys.
331. Thou shalt not swap the salt and pepper.
332. Thou shalt not play "I see, I see what you don't see" over the intercom during battles!
333. Thou shalt not "go out to get cigarettes" during prayers!
334. Thou shalt not make remarks about the physical appearance of Sisters.
335. Thou shalt not swap your Battle Brothers gun with a water pistol.
336. Thou shalt not participate in any intoxication (i.e. alcohol) contests with Imperial Guards.
337. Thou shalt not ask a Sister if her armour is too small.
338. Thou shalt not ask a Sister about her age.
339. “No” means “No”.
340. Thou shalt not make cat-sounds when Sisters argue.
341. Thou shalt not refer to Sister Supreme as 'Mistress'.
342. Thou shalt not refer to Ork Dreadnoughts as 'garbage bins'.
343. Thou shalt not make funny noises during a speech/prayer.
342. Thou shalt not "play shooting range" with Gretchins.
343. Thou shalt not brag about how many you've killed with a Dark Eldar.
344. Thou shalt not write or "put tags" on vehicles or armour.
345. Thou shalt not use Servitors to catch your paper.
346. Thou shalt not yell “catfight!” when Sisters argue.
347. Thou shalt not press the buttons in a Demolisher tank.
348. Thou shalt not hum cartoon theme songs when around the Tau.
349. Thou shalt not refuse the Sisters your chocolate rations, especially during the time of their "Red rage".
350. Thou shalt never refer to the size of a Sisters rear armour.
351. Thou shalt always offer to rub a Sisters feet after battle. I need not explain why.
352. Thou shalt always carry thine universal remote control when facing Necrons.
353. Thou shalt never offer to sell your soul to the Dark Eldar for beer money. Not even in jest.
354. Thou shalt never ask a Daemonette for some "handiwork", else thou will have to join the Sisters. 
355. Thou shalt not remind your commander how many times he has been slain by the badly coloured Tyranid.
356. Thou shalt leave the Plasma Gun well and truly alone.
357. Thou shalt not play Russian roulette with automatic weapons. It doesn't work .
358. Thou shalt not shave the Space Wolves while they are asleep.
359. Thou shalt not load the dice.
360. Thou shalt not move that extra little inch in movement phase.
361. Thou shalt not fire thy Bolter at enemies you can't really see except a leg sticking out of a building.
362. Thou shalt follow thy rulebook.
363. Thou shalt not make up rules.
364. Thou are not fearless... thou art fearless... argh anyone got a codex?
365. Thou shalt not laugh at the Cultist.
366. Thou shalt beware of bird poo when Greater Daemon of Tzeentch is around.
367. Thou shalt not use Penicillin tipped bolts in your Boltgun against Nurglings.
368. Thou shalt not waste thy 15 minutes free time trying to get laid.
369. Thou shalt beware of possessed 2 litre coke bottles.
370. Thou shalt not stare at feet during the battle march.
371. Thou shalt not aim at thy Commanders back.
372. Thou shalt watch thy foot steps.
373. Beware of the drunken Leman Russ.
374. Thou shalt not binge drinks with the Imperial Guard.
375. Thou shalt not challenge a Daemon Prince to a fist fight.
376. Thou art not unexpendable.
377. Thou shalt look before thou leap.
378. Thou shalt not bring your sack lunch to battle.
379. Thou shalt not use they Bike as a battering ram.
380. Thou shalt beware of potholes and speed bumps.
381. Lord Logan is not "Wolfie".
382. Seraphims do not want to join the "Mile High Club".
383. Spiky bits are not meant for hanging laundry on.
384. Ultramarine scout is not "little boy blue".
385. Never refer to the Canoness as "big momma".
386. Thou shalt not put “kick me” signs on thy Brothers backs.
387. Thou shalt not nail Nurglings to the back of the Rhino as fuzzy decorations.
388. Thou shalt not put itching powder in a Dreadnought.
389. Thou shalt not wink suggestively at Daemonettes.
390. Thou shalt not use can openers on Ork Dreadnoughts.
391. Thou shalt not replace the commissars' comm-link with a Plasma Grenade for a laugh.
392. Thou shalt not refer to Armoured Vompanies as agoraphobes.
393. Thou shalt not ask Techmarines to put mag wheels on your Bike.
394. Thou shalt not use a looted Terrorfex for Halloween.
395. Thou shalt not sneak into the Rock while the Dark angels are asleep and discover that their secret is that all the high ranking Angels wear dresses. Er... oops...
396. Thou shalt not invite babes back to the Monastery.
397. Thou shalt not spike drinks with Sanguinius’ blood.
398. Thou shalt not step on Guardsmen and then say thou didn't see them.
399. Thou shalt not refer to Paul Sawyer as "The Great Unclean One".
400. Thou shalt not call a Dark Angel "Jessica Alba".
401. Thou shalt not give a Sister breast implants.
402. Neither shalt thou ask wether those “guns” are real or not.
403. Thou shalt never say anything about the Squats.
404. Thou shalt not overheat a Plasma Gun for a college prank.
405. Thou shalt not give the Death Company caffeine.
406. Thou shalt not insult a Thousand Son about his penis.
407. Thou shalt not taunt a Space Wolf with a piece of steak.
408. Thou shalt not poop thy Power Armour.
409. Thou shalt not make mention of the irony that a Grot blaster is a Lasgun, only the Orks admit it is crappy.
410. Thou shalt not over clock thine Pentium and use it as a Plasma weapon.
411. Thou shalt not intentionally overheat a plasma weapon and give it to an IG. 
412. Thou shalt not trip over Tau.
413. Thou shalt not attempt to steal a Tau's weapon "to give to the poor Guardsmen".
414. Thou shalt not moon the Tau in combat. They are good shots.
415. Thou shalt not invoke the wraith of conures. If you are foolish enough to do so, a conure the size of two to four titans shalt descend upon the table and inflict his wraith.
416. Thou shalt not attempt to borrow Tau Stealth Suits so that you might spy on the Sisters in their quarters.
417. Thou shalt not attempt to rebuild a Necron as a washing machine.
418. Thou shalt not laugh at the poorly painted armies.
419. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with a Kroot Hound using a Guardsman. 
420. Thou shalt not go big game fishing for Manta Missile Destroyers.
421. Thou shalt not try to change the batteries on a Scarab.
422. Thou shalt not use the Blades of Reason to trim thy fingernails.
423. Thou shalt not feed the Warp Beasts.
424. Thou shalt not pet the Kroot Hounds.
425. Thou shalt not ask the Sisters whether it's dyed or real.
426. Thou shalt not call Old One Eye "Surf and Turf".
427. Thou shalt not moonlight as a security guard if thine armour is red.
428. Thou shalt not use the Hellhound to cook thy rations.
429. Thou shalt not use thy Power Armour comm.-link to prank call the Imperial Guard Storm Troopers.
430. Thou shalt not sneak up on thy Commanding Officer, and yell "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD" in his ear.
431. Thy Bolter is not to be used to shoot cans off walls.
432. Thou shalt not steal the Land Speeder to "pick up Sisters".
433. The Leman Russ is not a kettle. Do not attempt to use it to make tea or coffee.
434. Thou shalt not attempt to empty your waste-paper basket into an Ork Dreadnought.
435. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino as a "Clown Car", although thy might think it is.
436. When throwing thy holiest of His grenades always count to three, yes three, not one, 
for it is not the holiest of numbers, or two, for the holiness of two pales in comparison, but three, yes three, not one or two, unless thou shalt be proceeding to three.
437. Thou shalt not use blind grenades to sneak into the Sister's encampment.
438. Thou shalt not mention the name "Buffy" when near the Blood Angels.
439. Thou shalt not use Necron Scarabs as "Boogie Boards".
440. Thou shalt not call Harlequins “psychedelic” or “groovy”
441. Thou shalt never show an army of Orks more than two Harlequins at once.
442. Thou shalt never laugh at the Laughing God.
443. Thou shalt never play “Hide and Seek” with Librarians or Inquisitors.
444. Thou shalt not play “tag” with Gaunts.
445. Thou shalt never tie thy Power Armour laces together.
446. Thou shalt never say "Resistance is futile" to the Adeptus Mechanicus.
447. Thou shalt never criticize the “paper boys” in the Adeptus Administratum.
448. Thou shalt not sell Chapter property on eBay.
449. Thou shalt not put a cork in thine Battle Brothers waste disposal outlet tube.
450. Thou shalt not "entertain" The Adeptus Sororitas in your billet.
451. Thou shalt not refer to Imperial Guardsmen as "Cannon fodder".
452. The Imperial Guard Colonel did not visit a fancy-dress shop.
453. The Lasgun is not to be used to carve your name into the Land Raider's/ Predator's/ 
Rhino's/ Razorbacks/ Leman Russ's/ Titan's armour plating.
454. Thou shalt not lend Imperial Guardsmen your Power Armour or swap places for a day with Guardsmen.
455. Thou shalt not try to perform brain surgery whilst wearing Power Armour.
456. Thou shalt not assume that because you can take a Bolter hit in the head, the 
Guardsman over there can too.
457. Thou shalt not use Tau shoulder pads as padding in games of cricket.
458. Thou shalt not hide the keys to the Battle Barge.
459. Thou shalt not call Ork Dreadnoughts or Killer Kans "R2-D2's big brother".
460. Thou shalt not threaten thy enemy with a "Plasma enema" and thou shalt not carry out the act.
461. Thou shalt not flirt with the Banshee. They are the enemy.
462. Thou can not date a Dark Eldar Wych. They are the enemy too.
463. Thou shalt not steal the Battle Sisters makeup.
464. Thou shalt not try on the Battle Sisters armour to see if it compares to your own.
465. Thou shalt not make fun of Warp Spiders guns.
466. Thou shalt not take the Land Raider for a joy ride.
467. Thou shalt not perform dare devil stunts in the Rhino. Especially if thine Brethrens are in the back.
468. Thou shalt not hijack the Battle Sisters Immolator. Especially if there are any Battle 
Sisters still on board!
469. Thou shalt not add bits to thine armour to try to pass thine self off as a Battle Sister.
470. Thou shalt not try to dance with a Banshee on the field of battle.
471. Thou shalt not throw sticks for the Space Wolves.
472. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with the Space Wolf Commanders “pet” Fenrisian Wolves.
473. Thou shalt not keep a Tyranid as a pet.
474. Thou shalt not challenge a Carnifex to a game of “catch”.
475. Thou can not tie a Wraithlords laces together 
476. Thou shalt not call a Battle Sister “babe”.
477. Thou shalt not be envious of the IG unit who art friends to the Sister Famulous!
478. Thou shalt not steal the Tau Pulse Rifles, even if they are better than thy Bolters.
479. Thou shalt not ask the Battle Sister if they would like to slip into something more comfortable.
480. The Hellhound is not something you put on a leash and take for "walkies".
481. Thou shalt not arm-wrestle with Tactical Dreadnoughts.
482. Thou shalt not watch whilst the Battle Sisters change out of their Power Armour.
483. Ork Warbosses are not toys, you can not try to pull their arms off and jump up and down on them.
484. Thou shalt not relieve thy self behind a tree during battle.
485. Thou shalt not go to thy great Emperor and make him "perform an illegal operation and be shut down".
486. Thou shalt not wrestle the Battle Sisters and try to "pin them down".
487. An Iron Halo is not a toy.
488. A tank is not a toy.
489. A Dreadnought is not a toy.
490. Thou shalt not jump on the back of a Dreadnought in battle and see how long you can stay on.
491. Thou shalt not play toy soldiers with the Guardsmen.
492. The Space Hulk is not a wrestler.
493. Spiky Bitz are not 'cool'.
494. Khorne is a Chaos God not a food.
495. Thou shalt not use Power Claws as scissors. 
496. Thou shalt not use Power Armour power points to plug in thy Gameboy.
497. Thou shalt not use Hellion skyboards to impress the Sisters.
498. Thou shalt not place a flashing light on top of the Rhino so that it is easier to find in the car park.
499. If showing a Tau how your Boltgun works thou shalt not give it to him the wrong way round.
500. A Necron is not a Meccano kit
501. Thou shalt not tell the Inquisitor "say what you want about Chaos, but those Slaanesh can party!"
502. Though shalt not blast "flight of the Valkeries" when buzzing enemies in your Land Speeder
503. Thou shalt not trade His Most Delectable rations for gourmet Eldar tofu
504. Thou shalt not offer backscratches when issued Lightning Claws
505. Yes, it’s cheating to use Jump Packs during a basketball game
506. No, you can't pose for Playgirl's "the men of the Adeptus Astartes"
507. Enforcing discipline is not sending the Neophytes to procure strong monkish ale 
508. Don't call the Adeptus Mechanicus about warranty information concerning your destroyed Land Raider
509. Don't shave a Bloodthirster in its sleep, it only makes them more angry when it wake up
510. Do not deface His Most Blessed Battle Barges with the bumper sticker "We don't Brake"
511. Thou shalt not compare thy height with that of the Ratling Snipers
512. Thou Shalt not go the Way of The Navy 
513. Thou Shalt Not Kick the Emperor if thy see the Kick me sign on Him.
514. Thou shall not try to prove your '1337' skills on Necrons, in the Eldar Webway, or on the Martian central cogitator mainframe
514. Thou shalt not throw a bone at a Bloodthirster or flesh hounds shouting fetch
515. Thou shalt not ask the Salamanders for a light
516. Thou shalt not get Blood Angles to go to anger management classes 
517. Thou shalt not challenge White Scars to a street race.
518. Thou shall not referee to Imperial Guard as gun fodder
519. 20ft high electro-magnets should not be used around Necrons
520. Thou shall not place the liber chaotica in your ex-wife’s possession
521. Reid is completely useless against a Carnifex
522. Salamanders do not need to go to "how to stop burning things" classes
523. Thou shall not borrow the librarians psychic hood for the annual Guess Who Competition.
524. Thou shall not pour water on an Avatar
525. Thou shalt not attach a "For Sale: Previously owned by one careful user" to the wreck of a destroyed Dreadnought.
526. Thou shalt not feed bio-carbonate soda to the Inquisitors Psyber-Eagle
527. Thou shalt not use a Railgun as a see-saw.
528. Thou shalt not comment on Captain Tycho not having his "happy face" on.
529. Thou shalt not mention the phrase "bath time" in front of the space wolves.
530. Thou shalt never mention, under pain of death, the stunted race of humanoids that mysteriously disappeared from the universe for unexplained reasons.
531. Thou shalt not consider a detachment to Armageddon as a "Holiday".
532. Thou shalt not refer to Tallarn as "the big beach".
533. Thou shalt not tie an Inquisitors boot laces together and then run away giggling. 
534. Thou shalt not utilise the highly sophisticated, advanced and expensive long range communications array to make prank phone calls to the local bar and ask for a "Mr I.P.
535. Thou shall not take the Emperor out walking
536. Thou shall not attempt to be friends with Tyranids
537. Thou shalt not "Borrow" the Land Raiders to race them then when they come back wrecked, blame it on chaos
538. Thou shalt not write clean me on a Catachan Chimera
539. Thou shalt not fry ants with the Meltagun
540. Thou shalt not fill the back of the Missile Launcher with promethium to "see what happens"
541. Thou shalt not paint "beware of dog" on the Wolf Lord's armour
542. Thou shalt not play pin the tail on the donkey with the Rough Rider’s horses
543. Thou shalt not date Deamonettes or other followers of Slaanesh, no matter how tempting the concept may be.
544. Thou shall not blame the Chapel heating for falling asleep during prayer
545. Thou shall not paint 2 blue stripes down the middle of a Rhino and call it a 'Viper' variant
546. Tau are not 'noobs'
547. Thou shalt not refer to Assault Marines as 'tooled up pretty boys'
548. The Ultramarines do have a sense of humour
549. Thou shall not use the Land Raider for off road races
550. Thou shalt not give manicures to Lightning Claws
551. Thou shalt not procure Noisemarine’s weapons for thine garage band
552. Thou shalt not comment on the temperature around thine Salamanders Brethren
552. Thou shalt be punished for speaking the blasphemous "argh matey" around thine Chapter Master with the bionic leg
553. Thou shalt not offer to "pump you up" to Imperial Guardsmen
554. Thou shalt decline all invitations to party with Slannesh
555. Thou shalt not salvage Spore Mines for whoopee-cushions
556. Thou shalt not drag race thine abdominous opponents for bragging rights
557. Thou shalt not ask "Ever wonder if the machine god is a C'Tan?" or thine shalt be branded Heretic and purged.
558. "Pucker up homos!" is not an Adeptus Astartes approved battlecry
559. Thou shalt not suggest a Banshee take voice lessons.
560. Thou shalt not attempt to procure "the good stuff" from thine Apothecary
561. Thou shalt not suggest thine Chapter Master is "so old his farts bow dust"
562. Thou shalt not resort to nipple crippling when losing a fight girded with a Power Fist
563. An Honour badge was never granted for basket weaving or surfing, to suggest so in sacrilegious and thou shalt report to the Chaplain for suitable penance.
564. Thou shalt not replace thy Veteran Sergeants Bolt Pistol ammo for a flag with "bang" upon it.
565. Thou shalt not use Power Swords for letter openers.
566. Thou shalt not challenge Eldar to a bike race.
567. Thou shalt not place thy holy banana into a Ravenwing Bike exhaust.
568. Thou shalt not use Tyranid rending claws as tooth picks 
569. Thou shalt not use thy Plasma Cannons power pack for Christmas lights.
570. Thou shalt not use Lightning Claws as back scratchers.
571. Thou shalt not use thy Techpriest tools to unblock thy holy toilet.
572. Thou shalt not use thy Emperors throne for personal use.
573. Thou shalt not use the Techmarine's Servo Arm to serve drinks.
574. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Bike with a pedal-tricycle.
575. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Holy Relic with a cuddly toy.
576. Thou shalt not use Chain Fists to clip thy toenails.
577. The fact that Razorbacks have spiked rams at the front does not entitle you to use them as bumper cars.
578. Thou shalt not attempt to fill Smoke Launchers with Silly String.
579. Thou shalt not pester Dreadnoughts with "So what's it like to die then?”
580. Thou shalt not sing "Who let the dogs out" when visiting the Fang
581. Thou shalt not offer the Emperor any kind of anti-wrinkle products
582. Thou shalt not do loops while flying a Battle Barge.
583. No, a Jump Pack is NOT a hairdryer.
584. Thou shalt not refer to Magneus Calgar as 'Papa Smurf'
585. Thou shalt not call Blood Angels 'pretty boys'
586. Thou shalt not say 'dead man walking' every time thou see a Dreadnought
587. Kroot hounds DO NOT make good Company mascots
588. Space Wolf bites are actually worse than their bark
589. Thou shalt not use Rhino dozer blades to help build thy Brother in laws patio
590. Remember Krootox are to be used as Christmas presents
591. Thou shalt not make breathing noises and say 'we meet at last Obi-Wan' when handling Power Weapons
592. Remember a 2+ armour save does not make you a Primarch 
593. Thuo shalt not refer to Chaplain Lemartes as 'ticker-tape man'
594. Thou shalt not say to an Inquisitor 'hey, i hear they’re bringing out the Malus 
Codicium in paperback' 
595. Thou shalt not whistle 'close encounters of the 3rd kind' every time you see a Tau
596. Thou shalt not send Legion of the Damned Brethren trick or treating
597. Thou shalt not " rag" with the Chapters Thunderhawks
598. Thou shalt not ask an Ork for some "'sprooms"
599. When thou hast taken many casualties, thou shalt 'flee' towards the guns of thy enemy hoping that their next volley may be more accurate
600. Thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'Catholic fundamentalists'.
601. Regardless of any laws regarding 'Daemon season', thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'poachers'.
602. Thou shalt not make comparisons between Night Haunter and Batman.
603. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Inqui- *Bolter fire*
604. Thou shall not refer to the Golden Throne as a royal flush nor refer to a royal flush in poker as the golden throne
605. Thou shalt not have a thumb war while wearing a Power Fist
606. Thou shalt not take dancing lessons from Slannesh 
607. Thou shalt not start a say that history is wrong and it was they Emperor who turned to Chaos
608. Thou shalt not say thy Emperor is a false God in front of an Inquisitor
609. Thou shalt not try to get they Battle Sister drunk for a little fun
610. Thou shalt not become drunk before a battle so thy accidentally shoots thy Brothers
611. Thou shalt not call Interrogator-Chaplains "Cross dressers" 
612. Thou shalt not attempt to trip up a Titan. 
613. Thou shalt not refer to the Deceiver as "Just a big gold court jester".
614. Thou shalt not ask Tzeentch how to pull a rabbit out of a hat.
615. Thou shalt not tell a Brother Space Marines that they can only move six inches at a time.
616. Thou shalt not ask why Eldar Wave Serpents are just Falcons with an extra gun.
617. Thou shalt not confuse the Black Legion with the Black Templars.
618. Thou shalt not refer to Slannesh as "That freaky nymphomaniac guy"
619. Thou shalt not slice three toes off each foot of the Tau and see how well they walk.
620. Thou shalt not underestimate the power of a Vibro Cannon, even if it is shoved up a Slannesh Daemon Prince where the sun don't shine.
621. Thou shalt not refer to the Ravenwing as "Speed Freeks in Power Armour." 
622. Thou shalt not point and laugh at Dark Angels. 
623. Thou shalt not cry "Toro!" while within earshot of a Blood Angel. 
634. Thou shalt not throw sticks while in the company of Space Wolves. 
625. Thou shalt not refer to the Ultramarines as "Ultrasmurfs." 
626. Thou shalt not keep pet Rippers. 
627. Thou shalt not ever, ever repeat the "Black and white Space Marine on the black and white bike" joke, ever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You didn't do this. What the fuck is the point in lying, plagiarising, or whatever? You just look like a complete and utter twat when you're found out.

This is not the first time this has been posted, it came out nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lol you faked a list of bad jokes..... oh very dear.... -Rep for that my good fellow


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

considering your name im not surprised to see this 

0/10


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

Failure. -rep.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

As a writer, I despise Plagiarism.

How some one can have the ordacity to copy and paste something that is freely available on the internet where everyone can see it and then call it his own is beyond stupidity.

SGMAlice


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> As a writer, I despise Plagiarism.
> 
> How some one can have the ordacity to copy and paste something that is freely available on the internet where everyone can see it and then call it his own is beyond stupidity.
> 
> SGMAlice


judging from his name he frequents a place i do, on that forum copy pasta is common, its where you copy something of somebody elses post it as your own to envoke a reaction, in all honesty i bet he chose it because everyone knows it, which means youll recognise it and get mad at him, what he wants.

personally i think a hi my name is john would of gone well here


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I had to scroll down way farther than when I should have to to get to this comment box to say this:

THERE IS ALREADY A JOKE THREAD ON THIS FORUM. THE SEARCH BAR IS YOUR FRIEND.

Also, don't double post.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow. This absolutely has to be deliberate, because no sane person would be utterly stupid or ignorant enough to think they could pull this level of plagiarism off with such a well known piece of work. 

-Rep. Sadly the first time I have done so. Do not feel proud. :nono:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol's... the replies are far better than that old list of shit, or so called jokes, you stole and claim as your own. I don't know what is worse, those retarded jokes or the "I made this" fail?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... Fuck seriously? That pretty damn old.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

10/10,

he trolled you all really hard.

edit: it would appear some people need a lesson in the act of trolling.

Trolling, is the act of making people angry, without making it obvious you are trying to do it.

He posted this, knowing full well that everybody would recognize it, then get extremely upset, call him a plagiarizer etc. 

Somebody just gave me -rep for pointing out the fact that you are all getting trolled and that you shouldn't waste your time with this thread... :dunno:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Reported said:


> 10/10,
> 
> he trolled you all really hard.
> 
> ...


Dude, I know trolling when I see it. And I don`t give a fuck to be honest. It`s plagiarism plain and simple. 

If trolling plagiarism is how you get your kicks, then quite frankly you`re a piece of shit.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

How is my post in ANY form, defending, or supporting trolling?

I'm trying to explain to you guys that this idiot is probably at home with his buddies laughing their asses off at how worked up you people are getting over the internet.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> How is my post in ANY form, defending, or supporting trolling?
> 
> I'm trying to explain to you guys that this idiot is probably at home with his buddies laughing their asses off at how worked up you people are getting over the internet.


We cannot hear their laughter so it does not matter

I've seen that long list of jokes on another piss-take 40K site so I'm not exactly fooled.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

eh either way however old this list is its still somewhat entertaining to read. I haven't read it in so long that I actually gave a few chuckles.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

These are really obvious to tell they were copied. However I shall not -neg rep because I simply cannot be bothered to do so.

Going back on topic I hope that this phrase might be more original.

"Every time you phase out a necron it loses 4GB of hard drive memory previously stored as porn. Please think of the necrons."


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

*sigh*

So I was actually hoping for some original jokes instead of some dickish attempt to plagiarize some already existing ones

-rep dude, plagiarism is not cool. Make your own, or provide a link to the source. Not try and copy something everyone has seen about 10 times


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

+rep, because I hate seeing people with such a sad rep count. Now if you ever post something well thought out or intelligent, nobody will take you seriously, with -50 rep. lmfao


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the guy has probably learned his lesson by now. :laugh:

I'll lock the thread up before another trolling bitch-fight starts.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

please do. these r hillarious. specially while studying


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh boy, not another one of these threads again... .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

These are always amusing, and honestly, it is good they pop up now and then. Of course as long as the person who posts them does not claim to have written them. *glares at the last there where he saw them*

Where are the 280 others?


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

*The Completed Space Marine Commandments*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=1898I read Captain Galus's post re Space Marine Commandments, I found it very interest:laugh:, so I googled it, and I found there are 653 Commandments at the moment. I hope you guys enjoy these.:victory:

Sacred Commandments of the Adeptus Astartes:

1.)Thou shalt not refer to the Adeptus Soritas as "Bolter Bitches," nor shalt thou go anywhere near our sisters during the time of the "Red Rage," lest thou wishes to be the first human to enter orbit without the aid of a shuttle.
2. Orks are not "cute."
3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard's weapons.
4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian's staff with a magic wand.
5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle.
6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar.
7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.
8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.
9. No, you cannot "take the Titan for a spin."
10. Thou shalt not use thy Multi-Meltas to light campfires. (In a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain's Chainfist to open tins of baked beans)
11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.
12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as "pimp wagons," nor shalt thou use the phrase, "If the Rhino be rockin, don't come a knockin."
13. The Chapter Master is not a “drag”.
14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food.
15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might "donate some of your own Gene-Seed."
16. Thou shall not throw soap at Nurglings.
17. Thou shalt not put a "kick me" sign on the Golden Throne.
18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as "Cruise Control".
19. Thou shalt not stick a 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' sticker on the Sisters' Rhino.
20. Thou shalt not honk if thy sees a sticker saying 'Honk if you think I'm sexy' on a Sister's Rhino.
21. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".
22. Thou shalt not make the Emperor read your palms, or call upon him as "Miss Cleo".
23. Virus bombs are not fun in a box.
24. Shooting one of your own men who looks at you funny does not count as an "enemy casualty".
25. Thou shalt not clog the Lascannon tubes "just to see what happens".
26. Thou shalt not spread cooking oil in front of a Dreadnought.
27. Thou shalt not attempt to shake the Chaplain’s hand whilst wearing a Power Fist.
28. Putting sand inside the Terminators’ Armour is not "funny".
29. Thou shalt not refer to the Standard of Fortitude as a "walking stick"
30. Thou shalt not refer to the Bolt Pistol as a novelty cigarette lighter.
31. The Earthshaker Cannon is not a "hat stand" nor is the Sentinel a "standard lamp".
32. Thou shalt not use Land Raiders to "play chicken" with Imperial Guard Chimeras.
33. Thou shalt not put a "Purge me!" sign on the back of the Chaplain’s armour.
34. Thou shalt not compliment the Dark Eldar by calling them "kinky"
35. Thou shalt not let an Ork be the designated driver
36. Thou shalt not replace the holy unguents for the Machine Spirit with grain alcohol
37. Thou shalt not invite a Banshee to Karaoke
38. Thou shalt not replace the O2 units on the Commander’s Power Armour with laughing gas
39. Thou shalt not train a Hormogaunt to be a watchdog
40. Thou shalt not take "Old One Eye" out of context..."He's in my Artificer Armour he..he..duh!"
41. Thou shalt not call Dark Angels "hippie alter boys"
42. Thou shalt not taunt an Eldar "gee didn't these used to shoot further?"
43. Thou shalt not refer to the Golden Throne as "the nicest commode in the galaxy"
44. Thou shalt not attempt to offer a Carnifex a breath mint.
45. Thou shalt not throw a Warp Beast a dog biscuit.
46. Thou shalt not hope for mud wrestling during a Wych/ Sisters battle.
47. Thou shalt not ask a Warlock what he wears under his robe.
48. Thou shalt not tease an Inquisitor with "look Sir-Heretics!"
49. Thou shalt not play whack-a-mole with those little Jawa-wannabe Dark Angel thingies (tangent).
50.Thou shalt not wear oven mitts when issued a Plasma Gun.
51. Thou shalt not take the Rhino to procure monkish ale before filling out His Most Holy acquisitions forms.
52. Thou shalt not ask the Librarian if he has records concerning Uranus.
53. Thou shalt not refer to the flamer as a "novelty toaster"
54. Thou shalt not ask the Apothecary to guess what you have eaten by looking at your tongue.
55. Thou shalt not remove the motors from a Terminators' Armour during battle.
56. Thou shalt not point and laugh saying 'look somebody missed the toilet when battling Snotlings.
57. Thou shalt not break wind in the presence of the Emperor (unless properly addressed to do so)
58. Eldar helmets may not be use as hole-punches.
59. Thou shalt not refer to the daily rituals as "psychological warfare" nor shalt thou refer to the Index Astartes as "the book of grudges"
60. Thou shalt not say, "will someone please tell the Emperor to crap or get off the Throne"
61. Thou shalt not petition His Most Holy administration to make "Inquisition" an Olympic sport.
62. Thou shalt not instigate a "my Primarch could beat up your Primarch" debate.
63. Thou shalt not use heavy breathing and "I am your father" as a battle cry when wielding a Power Sword and entering an assault
64. Thou shalt not affect a Transylvanian accent around the Blood Angels.
65. No hair pulling when enjoying brotherly contests with the Space Wolves.
66. Duct-taping a Flamer to your Boltgun does not count as a Combi-weapon, and painting it pretty won't make it "Master Crafted"
67. Thou shalt not punt Grots for pleasure.
68. Thou shalt not shout "Thongs for the Thong God!" in front of the Dark Eldar lest thou wish to learn the true meaning of pain.
69. Thou shalt not debate the protective merits of purple spandex with the Dark Eldar.
70. Thou shalt not write theatre criticism and charge His Most Holy treasury to mail it to the Harlequin.
71. Power armour never makes a Sister look fat.
72. Thou shalt not laugh maniacally when flaming the non-believers.
73. Thou shalt not use Thunder Hammers to play croquet.
74. Thou shalt not start rounds of "you might be a C’tan if" while imbibing strong monkish ale.
75. Though shalt not refer to thine brethren, whom the Emperor has dictated be armed with an incendiary weapon, as a "Flamer" constantly. For this has been proven to lower morale and cause strife within His Most Holy showering facilities.
76. Thou shalt not affect an Austrian accent around the Necrons.
77. Thou shalt not ask Rough Riders if you can pet their ponies.
78. Thou shalt not stray from the Adeptus Mechanicus' directive towards ornamentation of Rhinos; specifically no aluminium sport rims, neon, extraneous exhaust pipes, or fuzzy dice.
79. Thou shall not attempt to challenge the Eldar to games of 'Counter-strike'.
80. Thou shall not, in any way, shape, or form, take the Land Speeder joyriding.
81. Remember; shining Lasguns in the Guards’ eyes is WRONG.
82. Thou shall not pretend to have been possessed by a Daemon.
83. Thou shall not call the sacred Plasma gunners of the Imperial Guard 'fizz busters'.
84. Yes, it will be noticed if you 'borrow' the Chapter Master's equipment.
85. Thou shall not use supported War Hounds to 'play ball' with Imperial Guard Sentinels.
86. It is NOT cool to feed Snotlings copious amounts of narcotics!
87. It is not "funny" to dress up as a Bloodletter and jump out in front of the Chapter Master.
88. Replacing a Brother's ammunition with blanks is not "funny"
89. Wiffle bats are not approved hand weapons.
90. Playing naughty movies in your Power Armour’s Autosensors is not sanctioned by the Adeptus Astartes.
91. Thou shalt not teleport into the Sisters showering facilities.
92. Thou shalt not taunt our revered Dreadnought brethren by tapping on their window and saying "anyone in there?"
93. Thou shalt not commandeer Drop Pods to go for pizza.
94. Thou shalt not refer to the Emperor’s Champion as "that brown-noser"
95. Nuking from orbit is not doctrinally feasible for removal of annoying insects-unless they be Tyranids.
96. Thou shalt not tickle the Fallen to press for confession and redemption.
97. Thou shalt not follow a Librarian around thinking, "Can you hear me now", repetitively in an attempt to drive him insane.
98. Thou shalt not refer to the Wulfen as "damn dirty apes".
99. Thou shalt not use Whirlwinds to put on fireworks displays.
100. Thou shalt not ask the Dark Angels if they "can keep a secret"
101. Thou shalt not do Scooby Doo impersonations when speaking to the Space Wolves.
102. Thou shalt not tell the Salamanders "sorry about the Multi-Melta thing"
103. Thou shall not ask directions from the Wulfen.
104. Thou shall not ask Berserkers for an axe.
105. Thou shalt not do doughnuts in a Rhino, unless thou wishes to clean the passenger's vomit from the floor, as doughnuts make passengers dizzy
106. Thou shalt not write "Biggest Bitch on the Battlefield" on the side of thy Land Raider, even if it is true.
107. Thou shalt not take the Rhino out on Saturdays to 'impress the girls'.
108. Tyranids are not cute.
109. Though shalt not use Lasguns as laser sights for thy Bolters
110. Just because you’re fighting Necrons it doesn’t mean your standard equipment is a Skaven and a tin opener.
111. Thou shalt not throw snowballs at Salamander Space Marines whilst yelling, "THINK FAST!"
112. Thou shalt not ask Ork prisoners "why the red ones go faster"
113. Thou shalt not attempt to drown out Noise Marines with ye old rave music
114. Never ask a Dreadnought "how old are you?"
115. Thou shalt not use the Golden Throne as a microwave
116. Thou shalt not wear a dress in the presence of the Dark Angels
117. Thou shalt not wear fake fangs in the presence of the Space Wolves
118. Thou shalt not ask a Space Wolf if he wants a biscuit
119. Thou shalt not eat another Marine’s paste
120. Thou shalt not trip a Dark Angel in front of an Interrogator-Chaplain
121. Thou shalt not trip an Interrogator-Chaplain
122. Thou shalt not fill Demolisher shells with lots of flowers.
123. Scouts are not 'target practice'.
124. Thou shalt not replace the Chapter Master's Power Sword with a plastic sword.
125. It is not funny to put an 'Eat me' sign on the Librarian's back prior to a Tyranid attack.
126. Thou shalt NOT refer to the Dreadnought as 'Granddad', nor shalt thou hang a, 'I told you I was sick' sign from it.
127. Thou shalt not play 'peek-a-boo' with the Machine Spirit.
128. Thou shalt not unscrew your Battle Brethren’s leg plates.
129. It is not funny to play ring toss with Orks tusks.
130. When faced by the Inquisition, don’t laugh.
131. Necrons are not cans
132. Thou shalt not eat prunes before a battle
133. Thou shalt not refer to the company Tech-Marine as "Scotty."
134. Thou shalt not challenge the Terminator Company to a game of "Twister."
135. Thou shalt not refer to Ripper Swarms as... "Cute."
136. Thou shalt not refer to Catachan Jungle Fighters as "tree hugging hippies"
137. Thou shalt not suggest the Eldar "live long and prosper."
138. Thou shalt not tell a Space Wolf it smells as if something crawled up and died in their mouth.
139. Thou shalt not replace the Space Wolves store of Tuna with cans of Puppy Chow.
140. Thou shalt not use Imperial Guardsmen as sticks while playing fetch with a Hive Tyrant.
141. Thou shall not use Flame Falcons to toast thy marsh mellows
142. Thou shall not ask an Inquisitor's Psyber-Eagle "does Polly wanna cracker?"
143. Thou shall not ask the Lametors "are ya feeling lucky punk, well are ya?"
144. Dating the Veteran Sergeant is the exclusive privilege of the Heavy Weapon trooper
145. Thou shalt not ask the Eldar females if they are interested in a hand-portable 'Vibro Cannon'...
146. Thou shalt not strut around Imperial Guardsmen bragging about how 'well-equipped' you are.
147. Thou shalt not ask the Thousand Sons if they are that slow on purpose.
148. Thou shalt not taunt the Imperial Guard with threats of utilizing a Lascannon upon their posteriors in an unnatural fashion.
149. Thou shalt NEVER, under any circumstances, interrupt a Navigator's concentration during warp travel to ask him if you "are there yet."
150. Thou shalt not challenge Karandras the Shadow hunter to an arm-wrestling match
151. Thou shalt not refer to Eldar Swooping Hawk grenades as "bird droppings," nor shalt thou taunt them by using a mortar to pet them with birdseed.
152. Thou shalt not use the Emperor's Champion Iron Halo to play horseshoes in thy free time.
153. Thou shalt not use the Chapter Standard to dry thy undergarments upon
154. Thou shalt NEVER take the Steve Irwin approach to Tyranids; if they do not respond to external stimuli, do not attempt to poke it with a stick.
155. Thou shalt not consider it "funny" to replace the smoke canisters in your Chapter's Land Raider's Smoke Launchers with narcotic substances
156. He who takes advantage of the Emperor's paralysis by painting his fingernails will be summarily executed
157. Shoulder Pads are not to be removed for use as ice-cream scoops.
158. Thou shalt not replace our Honoured Brother Terminator Captain's Storm Bolter with a Vulcan Mega Bolter, nor shalt thou feign surprise at his inability to lift it.
159. Thou shalt not distract our Librarian whilst he attempts to cast Smite; else thou shalt be forced to clean the inside of his helmet.
160. Thou shalt not replace a Thunderhawk's firebase supplies with bouncy castles.
161. Thou shalt not burn our Captain's robe on a cold night.
162. Thou shalt not replace the Apothecary's Reductor with a syringe.
163. Undoing the straps between a Brother and his jump-pack is not funny.
164. Thou shalt not utilize the Tech-Marine's Signum for engaging in long and sexy chitchat with Battle Sisters.
165. Thou shalt not replace the Grimoire of True Names with "Daemon Hunting for Dummies"
166. Thou shalt not put thine Emperor gifted gene seed into the beverage of your fellow Battle Brothers.
167. Thou shalt not duct tape over the emergency venting on the most holy Plasma Pistol of the Chapter Master
168. Thou shalt not make "Your Mum" jokes in the presence of the Adeptus Soritas
169. Though shalt not unscrew the bolts on thine Brothers' greaves in order to "pants" him.
170. Thou shalt not use thine holy Meltagun as an arc welder.
171. Thou shall not play pin the tail on the Dreadnought
172. Thou shalt never say, "You can’t handle the Truth!" to a Dark Angel.
173. Thou shall not use bug spray on Tyranids (it won't work only distracts)
174. Thou shall not name a Salamander Dreadnought "the Hulk"
176. Never mix up Khorne marines with Blood Angels
177. Do not play golf with Mortarion (he uses Nurglings to move the ball)
178. Never play American football with a Bloodthirster
179. Thou shalt never throw a stick at Space Wolves and command them to fetch.
180. Thou shalt not challenge Guardsmen to arm wrestling whilst thou is wearing a Power Fist
181. Thou shalt not rent advertising space on thin banners
182. Thou shalt not hurt Cypher
183. Thou shalt not question Commandment 182
184. Thou shalt not be turned on by anything related to Slaanesh
185. Thou shalt not refer to Daemonettes as 'booby daemons'
186. Thou shalt not glue thy Land Raider assault doors shut
187. Thou shalt not mock exalted members of thy Chapter for 'not having the enemy’s permission to fight'
188. If thou is worth 300 points thou must kill 300 pts before being allowed to die.
189. Thou shalt use unleaded gas only for thy Land Raider
190. Thou shalt not use Servo Skulls as baseballs
191. Thou shalt not laugh at thy Brethren whom are from 1st or 2nd edition
192. Thou shalt not compare Commissars to Nazis
193. By order of the Inquisition: There is no such thing as the Inquisition, questioning this will have thou deemed heretic by the Inquisition
194. Thou shalt not complain to thy Force Commanders in coming months when thou cannot attack the enemy immediately following exiting Rhinos
195. If thou are members of the Black Templar then thou must not whine that the Emperor's Champion has the your only Iron Halo
196. Thou shalt not install hydraulics on thy Rhino
197. Thou shall not question the decoration of the Chapter fortress: if skulls with wings are good enough for Him on Terra they are good enough for you.
198. Thou shall not strap lawn furniture to jump packs in an attempt to recreate first ed. Land Speeders.
199. Thou shall not complain about no longer having Jet Bikes.
200. Thou shall not confuse Guardsmen by shouting "OMG! Zerg Rush!".
201. Thou shall not point out there is no 175 commandment
202. Thou shall not give members of thy Biker squad Thunder Hammers and Grots so thy may play polo
203. Thou shalt never use Lasguns as flashlights during a night fight
204. Thou shalt not take the emperor's teeth in vain
205. Thou shalt not comment on the odd shape of the Inquisitor's head
206. Thou shalt not do "wheelies" or "donuts" on you bike.
207. Thou shalt not have a "kegger" on the eve of battle, thus making yourselves less effective in the morning.
208. Thou shalt not refer to the Almighty Emperor as "The Righteous Dead Dude."
209. Thou shalt not check to see if your Bolt Pistol is loaded by looking down the barrel!
210. Thou shalt not go on panty raids into Sister Of Battle Monasteries.
211. Thou shalt not use thy scope for anything outside of battle. Anyone caught using them to spy out life mates shalt lose privileges.
212. Thou shalt not sell thy extra organs on the Black Market.
213. Though it is entertaining, thou shalt not wave a fly swatter near the Tyranid fleets.
214. Thou shalt not use thine Chainsword as a backscratcher.
215. Thou shalt not use thine Bolt Pistol as a q-tip.
216. Thou shalt not attempt to imitate heathen noise marines with "heavy metal" or "death metal" through thine com-speakers.
217. Although tempting, do not attempt to give a Tau a "high-five”.
218. Thou shalt not laugh at how small Imperial Guardsmen are.
219. Thou shalt not bend to the will of nerds playing war games, and act upon your own free will.
220. Thou shalt not transmit images of unclothed Sisters to the Astropaths.
221. Thou shalt not advertise on thine armour.
222. Thou shalt not wave fake skulls at the Berserkers.
223. Thou shalt not wave a red flag near a Chaos Dreadnought.
224. Thou shalt guard thy Bolter when camping with Imperial Guard.
225. Thou shalt not sniff Warp fumes.
226. Thou shalt not use bug bomb against the ‘Nids
227. Thou shalt not play Internet games with Tzeentch.
228. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor.
229. Thou shalt not e-mail the Emperor spam.
230. Thou should beware of thy Lictor behind cardboard bushes.
231. Terminators and glue do not mix.
232. Thou shalt not spray paint thy armour to make it look cool.
234. Thou shalt not have water gun fights with Lasguns. (The guard needs them)
235. Thou shalt not juggle Power Weapons.
236. Thou shalt not hide video links in the Sisters of Battle's Monastery.
237. Grenades are not water balloons.
238. Thou shalt not use insect repellent against Tyranids.
239. Thou shalt not use water guns against Necron.
240. Thou shalt not piss on the Iron Halo.
241. Daemons are not your friends.
242. Barney the Dinosaur is not your friend.
243. Barney is a heretic.
244. Barney merchandise are simply prohibited.
245. Barney is not a Tyranid
246. Digimon are not in the 40K universe.
247. Digimon are not affiliated with the Necron.
248. Pokemon are not Digimon!
249. Pokemon are not fun to play with.
250. Thou shalt not steal candy from babies, Orks, Gretchins or Commissars.
251. Thou shalt not play “Truth or Dare” with Sisters.
252. Thou shalt not “Spin the Bottle” with Sisters.
253. Thou shalt not play “Hangman” with the Inquisitor or Berserker.
254. Thou shalt ignore strange voices in your head.
255. Thou shalt not put a cork in the Inquisitors pistol.
256. Thou shalt not hide the Land Raider in a lake.
257. The Land Raider is not a hotel room!
258. Spiking the beer is forbidden.
259. Shotguns are not practice guns.
260. Lasguns don’t make cool disco lights for your party.
261. Pixie wings are not jump packs.
262. Thou shalt not trade thine bike for a skateboard.
263. Thou shalt not ignore the Chaplain as he recites the tales of Spot the Dog.
264. Darth Vader isn’t the son of Abaddon.
265. Thou shalt not use the sentinel Powerlifter as a babe-magnet for the Sisters.
266. “It makes a funny noise” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
267. “He started it” is not an excuse for punching Imperial Guardsmen.
268. Thou shalt not get a Sister intoxicated for thy own pleasures.
269. Thou shalt not sexually harass the Servitors even if they won’t notice.
270. Thou shalt not have an ice cream Superfantasical Day.
271. Thou's name is not GiX.
272. Thou shalt not smoke, inhale or inject illegal pharmaceuticals into thy holy body even though your advanced physiological structure could probably withstand the effects.
273. Thou shalt not put "Ecstasy" in the punch when Battle Sisters arrive for a formal meeting with the Chapter's Authorities.
274. Thou shalt not practise vampiric tendencies despite your urge to do so.
275. Thou shalt not howl when the Chapter Master bends over. (Full moon out tonight!)
276. You shalt not comment on being a better shot then the Inquisitor.
277. The Chaplain is not too preachy.
278. Gambling for Grots is not allowed.
279. Your sergeant is not a pugy bastard.
280. You shalt not smack the Sister’s butt and then wink at her.
281. The lab research Tyranids are not for emergency rations.
282. Thou shalt not use a Flamer to cook a whole cow and leave none for the others.
283. Thou shalt not set fly strips outside your tent in a Tyranid warzone.
284. Thou shalt not wear Lord Commander Dante's Death Mask (or any Death Masks at all for that matter) on Halloween, any other masquerade parties or for fun when not in battle!
285. Thou shalt not try to see how much a Death Company Marine can take (physical or psychical)!
286. Thou shalt not put "tags" on the Holy Shrouds or Banners or write on it in anyway at all.
289. Rico’s Roughnecks are not real.
290. Thou shalt not over-charge thy bike!
291. Thou shalt not use the over-charged engines for "drag-racing"!
292. Thou shalt not have a Blood-party (as in tea-party) with Mephiston during battle!
293. Thou shalt not play "no blinking" with Mephiston!
294. Thou shalt not give Tycho an Ork for his Birthday (or any day at all for that matter, or speak him about Orks).
295. Thou shalt not release Moriar from his restrainment or tap in his vital liquids!
296. Thou shalt not ask the Sanguinary Priest for something to drink!
297. Thou shalt obey these 627 commandments! (Isn't it hard counting when being a scout?)
298. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to "fry your diner"!
299. Thou shalt not use thy Jump Packs to get “KFC” or “Macca’s”.
300. Thou shalt not kill each other because "thou are the real Sanguinius".
301. Thou shalt not make wounds to resemble the wounds of thou mighty Primarch Sanguinous, the Chaplain paint these on your armour!
302. Thou shalt not "make bunny-ears" with thy fingers behind the Chaplain whilst he gives battle-orders.
302. Thou shalt not fake death in order to get blood from the Sanguinary Priests.
303. Thou shalt keep thou armour on, although thou might think thou are invincible, thou DO need thy armour!
304. Thou shalt not fall asleep whilst the Chaplain is in prayer.
305. Thou shalt not use thy weapons upon thyself, thou still can get hurt.
306. Thou shalt not jump out in front of the Rhino to get into the fight whilst still in motion...wait for orders to disembark!
307. Thou shalt look both ways before crossing the street.
308. Thou shalt not try to "steal" assaults away from Battle Brothers....they are allowed some fun too!
309. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Tyranids’ mighty One-Eyed monster ( arr pirate matey).
310. Thou shalt not mistake the Harlequin's Kiss for some fruity clown prank.
311. Thou shalt not light cigarettes near the Hellhounds.
312. Genestealers ARE NOT trying to rob you of your denim trousers.
313. Thou shalt not chase thy Grot with a fork.
314. Thou shalt not call the firearms of the Imperial Guard “Sega Lock-Ons”.
315. Thou shalt not call the Adeptus Arbites “pigs” or “bacons”.
316. Thou shalt not place buckets of water over the Inquisitors door.
317. Inquisitors are not “Nigel no friends”
318. Thou shalt not use thy laser sight to blind Imperial Guard.
319. Thou shalt not remove the Imperial Guards power packs from their Lasguns while they are asleep.
320. Thou shalt not play “frisbee” with a Tau Shield Drone.
321. Remember a Primarch is for life not just for Christmas.
322. Thou shalt not eat toast in your Power Armour (I’m not going to vacume the crumbs out of the toes again).
323. Thou shalt not put fridge magnets on thy power Powerarmour (Even if you have been to Cornwall).
324. Thou shalt not tune into FM rock on your intercom.
325. Thou shalt not put bananas in the Commander's Rhino's exhaust pipes.
326. Thou shalt not hang "Pine Fresh" on Moriar (even if he is a bit ripe by now!)
327. Scented Pine Trees hanging off Rear Vision mirrors in favour of the Dice, is now prohibited.
328. Thou shalt not offer to clean the Sister's armour whilst they change.
329. Thou shalt not use Power weapons or Chain-weapons to cut your food.
330. Thou shalt not remove the batteries from weapons to put in your RC toys.
331. Thou shalt not swap the salt and pepper.
332. Thou shalt not play "I see, I see what you don't see" over the intercom during battles!
333. Thou shalt not "go out to get cigarettes" during prayers!
334. Thou shalt not make remarks about the physical appearance of Sisters.
335. Thou shalt not swap your Battle Brothers gun with a water pistol.
336. Thou shalt not participate in any intoxication (i.e. alcohol) contests with Imperial Guardsmen.
337. Thou shalt not ask a Sister if her armour is too small.
338. Thou shalt not ask a Sister about her age.
339. “No” means “No”.
340. Thou shalt not make cat-sounds when Sisters argue.
341. Thou shalt not refer to Sister Supreme as 'Mistress'.
342. Thou shalt not refer to Ork Dreadnoughts as 'garbage bins'.
343. Thou shalt not make funny noises during a speech/prayer.
342. Thou shalt not "play shooting range" with Gretchins.
343. Thou shalt not brag about how many you've killed with a Dark Eldar.
344. Thou shalt not write or "put tags" on vehicles or armour.
345. Thou shalt not use Servitors to catch your paper.
346. Thou shalt not yell “catfight!” when Sisters argue.
347. Thou shalt not press the buttons in a Demolisher tank.
348. Thou shalt not hum cartoon theme songs when around the Tau.
349. Thou shalt not refuse the Sisters your chocolate rations, especially during the time of their "Red rage".
350. Thou shalt never refer to the size of a Sisters rear armour.
351. Thou shalt always offer to rub a Sisters feet after battle. I need not explain why.
352. Thou shalt always carry thine universal remote control when facing Necrons.
353. Thou shalt never offer to sell your soul to the Dark Eldar for beer money. Not even in jest.
354. Thou shalt never ask a Daemonette for some "handiwork", else thou will have to join the Sisters.
355. Thou shalt not remind your commander how many times he has been slain by the badly colored Tyranid.
356. Thou shalt leave the Plasma Gun well and truly alone.
357. Thou shalt not play Russian roulette with automatic weapons. It doesn't work .
358. Thou shalt not shave the Space Wolves while they are asleep.
359. Thou shalt not load the dice.
360. Thou shalt not move that extra little inch in movement phase.
361. Thou shalt not fire thy Bolter at enemies you can't really see except a leg sticking out of a building.
362. Thou shalt follow thy rulebook.
363. Thou shalt not make up rules.
364. Thou are not fearless... thou art fearless... argh anyone got a codex?
365. Thou shalt not laugh at the Cultist.
366. Thou shalt beware of bird poo when Greater Daemon of Tzeentch is around.
367. Thou shalt not use Penicillin tipped bolts in your Boltgun against Nurglings.
368. Thou shalt not waste thy 15 minutes free time trying to get laid.
369. Thou shalt beware of possessed 2 litre coke bottles.
370. Thou shalt not stare at feet during the battle march.
371. Thou shalt not aim at thy Commanders back.
372. Thou shalt watch thy foot steps.
373. Beware of the drunken Leman Russ.
374. Thou shalt not binge drinks with the Imperial Guard.
375. Thou shalt not challenge a Daemon Prince to a fist fight.
376. Thou art not unexpendable.
377. Thou shalt look before thou leap.
378. Thou shalt not bring your sack lunch to battle.
379. Thou shalt not use they Bike as a battering ram.
380. Thou shalt beware of potholes and speed bumps.
381. Lord Logan is not "Wolfie".
382. Seraphims do not want to join the "Mile High Club".
383. Spiky bits are not meant for hanging laundry on.
384. Ultramarine scout is not "little boy blue".
385. Never refer to the Canoness as "big momma".
386. Thou shalt not put “kick me” signs on thy Brothers backs.
387. Thou shalt not nail Nurglings to the back of the Rhino as fuzzy decorations.
388. Thou shalt not put itching powder in a Dreadnought.
389. Thou shalt not wink suggestively at Daemonettes.
390. Thou shalt not use can openers on Ork Dreadnoughts.
391. Thou shalt not replace the commissars' comm-link with a Plasma Grenade for a laugh.
392. Thou shalt not refer to Armoured Companies as agoraphobes.
393. Thou shalt not ask Tech-Marines to put mag wheels on your Bike.
394. Thou shalt not use a looted Terrorfex for Halloween.
395. Thou shalt not sneak into the Rock while the Dark angels are asleep and discover that their secret is that all the high ranking Angels wear dresses. Er... oops...
396. Thou shalt not invite babes back to the Monastery.
397. Thou shalt not spike drinks with Sanguinius’ blood.
398. Thou shalt not step on Guardsmen and then say thou didn't see them.
399. Thou shalt not refer to Paul Sawyer as "The Great Unclean One".
400. Thou shalt not call a Dark Angel "Jessica Alba".
401. Thou shalt not give a Sister breast implants.
402. Neither shalt thou ask whether those “guns” are real or not.
403. Thou shalt never say anything about the Squats.
404. Thou shalt not overheat a Plasma Gun for a college prank.
405. Thou shalt not give the Death Company caffeine.
406. Thou shalt not insult a Thousand Son about his manly bitz.
407. Thou shalt not taunt a Space Wolf with a piece of steak.
408. Thou shalt not poop thy Power Armour.
409. Thou shalt not make mention of the irony that a Grot blaster is a Lasgun, only the Orks admit it is crappy.
410. Thou shalt not over clock thine Pentium and use it as a Plasma weapon.
411. Thou shalt not intentionally overheat a plasma weapon and give it to an IG.
412. Thou shalt not trip over Tau.
413. Thou shalt not attempt to steal a Tau's weapon "to give to the poor Guardsmen".
414. Thou shalt not moon the Tau in combat. They are good shots.
415. Thou shalt not invoke the wraith of conures. If you are foolish enough to do so, a conure the size of two to four titans shalt descend upon the table and inflict his wraith.
416. Thou shalt not attempt to borrow Tau Stealth Suits so that you might spy on the Sisters in their quarters.
417. Thou shalt not attempt to rebuild a Necron as a washing machine.
418. Thou shalt not laugh at the poorly painted armies.
419. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with a Kroot Hound using a Guardsman.
420. Thou shalt not go big game fishing for Manta Missile Destroyers.
421. Thou shalt not try to change the batteries on a Scarab.
422. Thou shalt not use the Blades of Reason to trim thy fingernails.
423. Thou shalt not feed the Warp Beasts.
424. Thou shalt not pet the Kroot Hounds.
425. Thou shalt not ask the Sisters whether it's dyed or real.
426. Thou shalt not call Old One Eye "Surf and Turf".
427. Thou shalt not moonlight as a security guard if thine armour is red.
428. Thou shalt not use the Hellhound to cook thy rations.
429. Thou shalt not use thy Power Armour comm-link to prank call the Imperial Guard Storm Troopers.
430. Thou shalt not sneak up on thy Commanding Officer, and yell "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD" in his ear.
431. Thy Bolter is not to be used to shoot cans off walls.
432. Thou shalt not steal the Land Speeder to "pick up Sisters".
433. The Leman Russ is not a kettle. Do not attempt to use it to make tea or coffee.
434. Thou shalt not attempt to empty your waste-paper basket into an Ork Dreadnought.
435. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino as a "Clown Car", although thy might think it is.
436. When throwing thy holiest of His grenades always count to three, yes three, not one,
for it is not the holiest of numbers, or two, for the holiness of two pales in comparison, but three, yes three, not one or two, unless thou shalt be proceeding to three.
437. Thou shalt not use blind grenades to sneak into the Sister's encampment.
438. Thou shalt not mention the name "Buffy" when near the Blood Angels.
439. Thou shalt not use Necron Scarabs as "Boogie Boards".
440. Thou shalt not call Harlequins “psychedelic” or “groovy”
441. Thou shalt never show an army of Orks more than two Harlequins at once.
442. Thou shalt never laugh at the Laughing God.
443. Thou shalt never play “Hide and Seek” with Librarians or Inquisitors.
444. Thou shalt not play “tag” with Gaunts.
445. Thou shalt never tie thy Power Armour laces together.
446. Thou shalt never say "Resistance is futile" to the Adeptus Mechanicus.
447. Thou shalt never criticize the “paper boys” in the Adeptus Administratum.
448. Thou shalt not sell Chapter property on E-Bay.
449. Thou shalt not put a cork in thine Battle Brothers waste disposal outlet tube.
450. Thou shalt not "entertain" The Adeptus Sororitas in your billet.
451. Thou shalt not refer to Imperial Guardsmen as "Cannon fodder".
452. The Imperial Guard Colonel did not visit a fancy-dress shop.
453. The Lasgun is not to be used to carve your name into the Land Raider's/ Predator's/
Rhino's/ Razorbacks/ Leman Russ's/ Titan's armour plating.
454. Thou shalt not lend Imperial Guardsmen your Power Armour or swap places for a day with Guardsmen.
455. Thou shalt not try to perform brain surgery whilst wearing Power Armour.
456. Thou shalt not assume that because you can take a Bolter hit in the head, the
Guardsman over there can too.
457. Thou shalt not use Tau shoulder pads as padding in games of cricket.
458. Thou shalt not hide the keys to the Battle Barge.
459. Thou shalt not call Ork Dreadnoughts or Killer Kans "R2-D2's big brother".
460. Thou shalt not threaten thy enemy with a "Plasma enema" and thou shalt not carry out the act.
461. Thou shalt not flirt with the Banshee. They are the enemy.
462. Thou can not date a Dark Eldar Wych. They are the enemy too.
463. Thou shalt not steal the Battle Sisters makeup.
464. Thou shalt not try on the Battle Sisters armour to see if it compares to your own.
465. Thou shalt not make fun of Warp Spiders guns.
466. Thou shalt not take the Land Raider for a joy ride.
467. Thou shalt not perform dare devil stunts in the Rhino. Especially if thine Brethren are in the back.
468. Thou shalt not hijack the Battle Sisters Immolator. Especially if there are any Battle
Sisters still on board!
469. Thou shalt not add bits to thine armour to try to pass thine self off as a Battle Sister.
470. Thou shalt not try to dance with a Banshee on the field of battle.
471. Thou shalt not throw sticks for the Space Wolves.
472. Thou shalt not play “fetch” with the Space Wolf Commanders “pet” Fenrisian Wolves.
473. Thou shalt not keep a Tyranid as a pet.
474. Thou shalt not challenge a Carnifex to a game of “catch”.
475. Thou can not tie a Wraithlords laces together
476. Thou shalt not call a Battle Sister “babe”.
477. Thou shalt not be envious of the IG unit who art friends to the Sister Famulous!
478. Thou shalt not steal the Tau Pulse Rifles, even if they are better than thy Bolters.
479. Thou shalt not ask the Battle Sister if they would like to slip into something more comfortable.
480. The Hellhound is not something you put on a leash and take for "walkies".
481. Thou shalt not arm-wrestle with Tactical Dreadnoughts.
482. Thou shalt not watch whilst the Battle Sisters change out of their Power Armour.
483. Ork Warbosses are not toys, you can not try to pull their arms off and jump up and down on them.
484. Thou shalt not relieve thy self behind a tree during battle.
485. Thou shalt not go to thy great Emperor and make him "perform an illegal operation and be shut down".
486. Thou shalt not wrestle the Battle Sisters and try to "pin them down".
487. An Iron Halo is not a toy.
488. A tank is not a toy.
489. A Dreadnought is not a toy.
490. Thou shalt not jump on the back of a Dreadnought in battle and see how long you can stay on.
491. Thou shalt not play toy soldiers with the Guardsmen.
492. The Space Hulk is not a wrestler.
493. Spiky Bitz are not 'cool'.
494. Khorne is a Chaos God not a food.
495. Thou shalt not use Power Claws as scissors.
496. Thou shalt not use Power Armour power points to plug in thy Gameboy.
497. Thou shalt not use Hellion skyboards to impress the Sisters.
498. Thou shalt not place a flashing light on top of the Rhino so that it is easier to find in the car park.
499. If showing a Tau how your Boltgun works thou shalt not give it to him the wrong way round.
500. A Necron is not a Meccano kit
501. Thou shalt not tell the Inquisitor "say what you want about Chaos, but those Slaanesh can party!"
502. Though shalt not blast "flight of the Valkeries" when buzzing enemies in your Land Speeder
503. Thou shalt not trade His Most Delectable rations for gourmet Eldar tofu
504. Thou shalt not offer backscratches when issued Lightning Claws
505. Yes, it’s cheating to use Jump Packs during a basketball game
506. No, you can't pose for Playgirl's "the men of the Adeptus Astartes"
507. Enforcing discipline is not sending the Neophytes to procure strong monkish ale
508. Don't call the Adeptus Mechanicus about warranty information concerning your destroyed Land Raider
509. Don't shave a Bloodthirster in its sleep, it only makes them more angry when it wake up
510. Do not deface His Most Blessed Battle Barges with the bumper sticker "We don't Brake"
511. Thou shalt not compare thy height with that of the Ratling Snipers
512. Thou Shalt not go the Way of The Navy
513. Thou Shalt Not Kick the Emperor if thy see the Kick me sign on Him.
514. Thou shall not try to prove your '1337' skills on Necrons, in the Eldar Webway, or on the Martian central cogitator mainframe
514. Thou shalt not throw a bone at a Bloodthirster or flesh hounds shouting fetch
515. Thou shalt not ask the Salamanders for a light
516. Thou shalt not get Blood Angles to go to anger management classes
517. Thou shalt not challenge White Scars to a street race.
518. Thou shall not refer to Imperial Guard as gun fodder
519. 20ft high electro-magnets should not be used around Necrons
520. Thou shall not place the Liber Chaotica in your ex-wife’s possession
521. Reid is completely useless against a Carnifex
522. Salamanders do not need to go to "how to stop burning things" classes
523. Thou shall not borrow the librarians psychic hood for the annual Guess Who Competition.
524. Thou shall not pour water on an Avatar
525. Thou shalt not attach a "For Sale: Previously owned by one careful user" to the wreck of a destroyed Dreadnought.
526. Thou shalt not feed bio-carbonate soda to the Inquisitors Psyber-Eagle
527. Thou shalt not use a Railgun as a see-saw.
528. Thou shalt not comment on Captain Tycho not having his "happy face" on.
529. Thou shalt not mention the phrase "bath time" in front of the Space Wolves.
530. Thou shalt never mention, under pain of death, the stunted race of humanoids that mysteriously disappeared from the universe for unexplained reasons.
531. Thou shalt not consider a detachment to Armageddon as a "Holiday".
532. Thou shalt not refer to Tallarn as "the big beach".
533. Thou shalt not tie an Inquisitors boot laces together and then run away giggling.
534. Thou shalt not utilise the highly sophisticated, advanced and expensive long range communications array to make prank phone calls to the local bar and ask for a "Mr I.P.
535. Thou shall not take the Emperor out walking
536. Thou shall not attempt to be friends with Tyranids
537. Thou shalt not "Borrow" the Land Raiders to race them then when they come back wrecked, blame it on Chaos
538. Thou shalt not write clean me on a Catachan Chimera
539. Thou shalt not fry ants with the Meltagun
540. Thou shalt not fill the back of the Missile Launcher with promethium to "see what happens"
541. Thou shalt not paint "beware of dog" on the Wolf Lord's armour
542. Thou shalt not play pin the tail on the donkey with the Rough Rider’s horses
543. Thou shalt not date Deamonettes or other followers of Slaanesh, no matter how tempting the concept may be.
544. Thou shall not blame the Chapel heating for falling asleep during prayer
545. Thou shall not paint 2 blue stripes down the middle of a Rhino and call it a 'Viper' variant
546. Tau are not 'noobs'
547. Thou shalt not refer to Assault Marines as 'tooled up pretty boys'
548. The Ultramarines do have a sense of humour
549. Thou shall not use the Land Raider for off road races
550. Thou shalt not give manicures to Lightning Claws
551. Thou shalt not procure Noise Marine’s weapons for thine garage band
552. Thou shalt not comment on the temperature around thine Salamanders Brethren
552. Thou shalt be punished for speaking the blasphemous "argh matey" around thine Chapter Master with the bionic leg
553. Thou shalt not offer to "pump you up" to Imperial Guardsmen
554. Thou shalt decline all invitations to party with Slannesh
555. Thou shalt not salvage Spore Mines for whoopee-cushions
556. Thou shalt not drag race thine abdominous opponents for bragging rights
557. Thou shalt not ask "Ever wonder if the machine god is a C'Tan?" or thine shalt be branded Heretic and purged.
558. "Pucker up homos!" is not an Adeptus Astartes approved battlecry
559. Thou shalt not suggest a Banshee take voice lessons.
560. Thou shalt not attempt to procure "the good stuff" from thine Apothecary
561. Thou shalt not suggest thine Chapter Master is "so old his farts bow dust"
562. Thou shalt not resort to nipple crippling when losing a fight girded with a Power Fist
563. An Honour badge was never granted for basket weaving or surfing, to suggest so in sacrilegious and thou shalt report to the Chaplain for suitable penance.
564. Thou shalt not replace thy Veteran Sergeants Bolt Pistol ammo for a flag with "bang" upon it.
565. Thou shalt not use Power Swords for letter openers.
566. Thou shalt not challenge Eldar to a bike race.
567. Thou shalt not place thy holy banana into a Ravenwing Bike exhaust.
568. Thou shalt not use Tyranid rending claws as tooth picks
569. Thou shalt not use thy Plasma Cannons power pack for Christmas lights.
570. Thou shalt not use Lightning Claws as back scratchers.
571. Thou shalt not use thy Techpriest tools to unblock thy holy toilet.
572. Thou shalt not use thy Emperors throne for personal use.
573. Thou shalt not use the Techmarine's Servo Arm to serve drinks.
574. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Bike with a pedal-tricycle.
575. Thou shalt not replace the Chaplain's Holy Relic with a cuddly toy.
576. Thou shalt not use Chain Fists to clip thy toenails.
577. The fact that Razorbacks have spiked rams at the front does not entitle you to use them as bumper cars.
578. Thou shalt not attempt to fill Smoke Launchers with Silly String.
579. Thou shalt not pester Dreadnoughts with "So what's it like to die then?”
580. Thou shalt not sing "Who Let The Dogs Out" when visiting the Fang
581. Thou shalt not offer the Emperor any kind of anti-wrinkle products
582. Thou shalt not do loops while flying a Battle Barge.
583. No, a Jump Pack is NOT a hairdryer.
584. Thou shalt not refer to Marneus Calgar as 'Papa Smurf'
585. Thou shalt not call Blood Angels 'pretty boys'
586. Thou shalt not say 'dead man walking' every time thou see a Dreadnought
587. Kroot hounds DO NOT make good Company mascots
588. Space Wolf bites are actually worse than their bark
589. Thou shalt not use Rhino dozer blades to help build thy Brother in-laws patio
590. Remember Krootox are to be used as Christmas presents
591. Thou shalt not make breathing noises and say 'we meet at last Obi-Wan' when handling Power Weapons
592. Remember a 2+ armour save does not make you a Primarch
593. Thou shalt not refer to Chaplain Lemartes as 'ticker-tape man'
594. Thou shalt not say to an Inquisitor 'hey, i hear they’re bringing out the Malus
Codicium in paperback'
595. Thou shalt not whistle 'close encounters of the 3rd kind' every time you see a Tau
596. Thou shalt not send Legion of the Damned Brethren trick or treating
597. Thou shalt not "drag" with the Chapters Thunderhawks
598. Thou shalt not ask an Ork for some "'shrooms"
599. When thou hast taken many casualties, thou shalt 'flee' towards the guns of thy enemy hoping that their next volley may be more accurate
600. Thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'Catholic fundamentalists'.
601. Regardless of any laws regarding 'Daemon season', thou shalt not refer to the Grey Knights as 'poachers'.
602. Thou shalt not make comparisons between Night Haunter and Batman.
603. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Inqui- *Bolter fire*
604. Thou shall not refer to the Golden Throne as a royal flush nor refer to a royal flush in poker as the golden throne
605. Thou shalt not have a thumb war while wearing a Power Fist
606. Thou shalt not take dancing lessons from Slaanesh
607. Thou shalt not start a say that history is wrong and it was they Emperor who turned to Chaos
608. Thou shalt not say thy Emperor is a false God in front of an Inquisitor
609. Thou shalt not try to get they Battle Sister drunk for a little fun
610. Thou shalt not become drunk before a battle so thy accidentally shoots thy Brothers
611. Thou shalt not call Interrogator-Chaplains "Cross dressers"
612. Thou shalt not attempt to trip up a Titan.
613. Thou shalt not refer to the Deceiver as "Just a big gold court jester".
614. Thou shalt not ask Tzeentch how to pull a rabbit out of a hat.
615. Thou shalt not tell a Brother Space Marines that they can only move six inches at a time.
616. Thou shalt not ask why Eldar Wave Serpents are just Falcons with an extra gun.
617. Thou shalt not confuse the Black Legion with the Black Templars.
618. Thou shalt not refer to Slaanesh as "That freaky nymphomaniac guy"
619. Thou shalt not slice three toes off each foot of the Tau and see how well they walk.
620. Thou shalt not underestimate the power of a Vibro Cannon, even if it is shoved up a Slaanesh Daemon Prince where the sun don't shine.
621. Thou shalt not refer to the Ravenwing as "Speed Freeks in Power Armour."
622. Thou shalt not point and laugh at Dark Angels.
623. Thou shalt not cry "Toro!" while within earshot of a Blood Angel.
634. Thou shalt not throw sticks while in the company of Space Wolves.
625. Thou shalt not refer to the Ultramarines as "Ultrasmurfs."
626. Thou shalt not keep pet Rippers.
627. Thou shalt not ever, ever repeat the "Black and white Space Marine on the black and white bike" joke, ever.
628. Daring neophytes to sniff flamer fuel is not appropriate training.
629. Scouts are not "meat-shields with attitude."
630. When an apothecary is administering narthecium, he is not giving the injured "a hit-up".
631. Thou shalt not refer to the 1st company as "Tooled up Pretty boys".
632:Thou shalt not drop ammunition for alcohol or other substances.
633:Thou shalt not engage in "My Primarch could beat you Primarch" arguments with brother marines.
634: Thou shalt not compare weaponry size with the size of reproductive organs
635. never go up to a Daemonette and ask it if it wants to "get lucky".
636. never go up to a Plaguebearer and tell it how its "looking better".
637. Never go up to a Horror and say "hey, you look different today".
638. Never go up to a Bloodletter and... well, never go up to a Bloodletter.
639. Never go up to a Keeper of Secrets and look at it up and down and tell it with a surprised look on your face "YOUR supposed to be an avatar of the god of excess?"
640. Never go up to a Bloodthirster and... never go up to a Bloodthirster.
641. Never go up to a Great Unclean One and offer it a flu shot.
642. Never go up to a Lord of Change and look at it and ask it "YOUR supposed to be an avatar of the Lord of Magic?"
643.Thou shalt not refer to a hot drink as a "Battle sister", "Jaghati Khan" or "Imperial Standard" (Tea white nun, white one and white two respectivly).
644.Thou shalt not chant "Thirteen - nill, Thirteen - nill, Thirteen - nill" at Abbadon the Despoiler.
645.Thou shalt not ask Kharn how his mates are.
646.Thou shalt not send a "Get well soon" card to Mortarion.
647.Nor shalt thou give him a hanky.
648.Thou shalt not cheer with joy that certain Games Designers now only work on Warhammer Fanatsy.
649.Thou shalt not buy Firewarrior for the P.C. Ever.
650.Thou shalt never, ever share a bed with anyone in the penal legion. It dosen't mater if it might be your last night alive.
651.Thou shalt never name one of the Imperial navies vessels "Titanic", "Titanicus" or any variation on that theme.
652.Thou shalt not compare the magical prowess of a Lord of Change with the mystical powers of the magic 8 ball.
653. Thou shalt not do commandment number 652 in front of a Lord of Change, as the magical 8 ball will surely win.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*First posted in 2008 we have enough of these now to start a compilation thread.
*

Enjoy...


.....personally I'm gonna smack my face into the wall for a while.


----------

